# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Jumping June Dreaming Competition

## KarlaB18

Hello DreamViewers,

You guys seemed to like the May competition and I did say that if it was successful, I would be doing another one in June. Without further ado, let's get to the details:

*Competition Begins: FRI 1 JUN - 8:00 PM (Your Time)
Competition Ends: SUN 1 JUL - 8:00 PM (Your Time)*

Live scoresheet will be worked out in a few days. All results will be recorded as of Australian Eastern Standard Time (+10:00 GMT)

*Rules:
*- Be fair to others
- Be fair to yourself
- Ensure all dreams are supported with evidence (your dream journal)
- Please don't be sneaky and try to calculate more points than you should.
- In contrast, believe in yourself and don't be too harsh. If you don't  understand a scoring criteria, read the example scenario further down  the post, or message me (or if it's short and only a one-off occasion,  you can put in the thread).
- Post your nightly results whenever you like, at your own pace
- If there are any other DreamViewers hosting competitions in June, feel free to support them, the more the merrier.
- HAVE FUN!!!!

*Teams:*
The teams are "Road Runner" and "Coyote".

*Road Runner:
DV June Road Runner.jpg
**Advanced*
*
Intermediate
*- FireFlyMan
*
Beginner*
- KarlaB18
- jdoggad

*Coyote:
DV June Coyote.jpg*

*Advanced*
*
Intermediate
*- MadMonkey
- cooleymd
*
Beginner*



*Objective Of The Competition

*Explore your dreams and in the process of that, explore  yourself! Discover who you are. The points run the same as the last  competition. There is a fighting chance for non-lucid dreams, just so  they can have some fun too but their standard tasks are capped at 1.0  and advanced at 2.0 (except for the reality check which will only apply  for successful lucids), that way, performances by lucid dreamers aren't  threatened and if you keep the lucids going, you'll win anyway. But  remember, with me, it's all about the fun and improving the general  quality of your dreams, including recall. As I have more experience, there will also be some specific team tasks which will have a set high number for lucid dreams and will be capped at 2.0 for non-lucid dreams.

Non-lucid only aspects:
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (*1.0*)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (*0.5*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *3.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *5.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *7.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start  your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4  times.

Lucid only aspects:
- Recall your first lucid dream of the night (*10.0*)

- Was induced via DILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was induced via WILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was induced via WBTB (an additional *2.0*)

- Subsequent Lucid Dreams: all methods (*5.0*)


- Recall a lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *9.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *12.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *15.0*)
NOTE:  Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start  your  chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4  times.

All Dreamer Tasks - Basic: _______________ Lucid Dreamer Points _____                   Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Achieve a new personal goal                       ____________ (*15.0*) _________________                                                           (*3.0*)
Note: To make the competition fair, the goal can only be achieved once

- Achieve an old personal goal                        ____________ (*10.0*) _________________                            (*2.0*)
Note: To make the competition fair, the goal can only be achieved once

- Perform a reality check ________________                                      (*5.0*) ___________________                              *N/A*

- Summon a dream guide                                   ________________ (*10.0*)                                                             _________________ (*1.0*)

- Have a dream guide appear automatically _ (*5.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Summon a miscellaneous DC ____________                     (*5.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Fly                                                                                             __________________________________ (*4.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Transform/shape-shift __________________                      (*6.0*) __________________                                                                (*1.0*)
Partial ______________________________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*0.5*)

- Breathe an element                                               ____________________ (*6.0*) __________________                               (*1.0*)

- Help someone in need __________________                      (*4.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Buy/Purchase something ________________                                  (*3.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Sell Something ________________________                                                            (*3.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Become invisible ______________________                                                      (*5.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Control another object or DC             ____________ (*5.0*) __________________                                                                 (*1.0*)

- Ask for advice                                                             ________________________ (*5.0*) __________________                               (*1.0*)

- Meet a DV team-mate _________________ (*7.0*) __________________                              (*1.0*)
Additional DV team-mate ______________________                                                              (*3.0*) __________________                                                                (*0.5*)

- Meet a DV enemy _____________________                                                          (*5.0*) ___________________                                                                (*1.0*)
Additional DV enemy __________________________                                                                          (*3.0*) ___________________                                                                (*0.5*)

- Encounter an enemy/rival from waking-life (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV team-mate ________                         (*10.0*) __________________                                                            (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV enemy...? _________                         (*10.0*) __________________                                                            (*1.0*)

- Show a DV team-mate something ________              (*5.0*) ___________________                              (*1.0*)

- Fight a DV enemy _____________________                                  (*5.0*) ___________________                                                               (*1.0*)

- Fight a waking-life enemy/rival __________ (*4.0*) ___________________(*1.0*)

All Dreamer Tasks - Advanced: ___________             Lucid Dreamer Points ______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Be a dream guide yourself _____________                               (*10.0*) __________________                                                           (*2.0*)

- Cause a geographical disaster __________           (*10.0*) __________________                            (*2.0*)

- Time travel _________________________ (*10.0*)                                                           __________________ (*2.0*)

- Invent something that's never                     __________ (*10.0*)                                                           __________________ (*2.0*)
  been heard of in real life

- Save the planet                                                           ______________________ (*10.0*) __________________                            (*2.0*)

- Discover a new life-form/species _______        (*10.0*)                            __________________ (*2.0*)

Team Tasks - Road Runner: _____________             Lucid Dreamer Points ______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Be the road runner ___________________ (*8.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Be caught by the coyote _______________ (*8.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Escape the coyote ____________________ (*8.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Who is the road runner's dream guide? __ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK

Team Tasks - Coyote: __________________             Lucid Dreamer Points ______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Be the coyote ________________________ (*8.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Create a trap as the coyote ____________ (*8.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Catch the road runner _________________ (*8.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Who is the coyote's dream guide? _______ (*20.0*) __________________ (*5.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK

League Bonus
1st: (100.0)
2nd: (50.0)
3rd: (25.0)

Help With Points
Example Scenario:

___Non-Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was swooping down viciously towards me. I  thought he was going to peck my eyes out. I cried "Help! I'm not  invincible!". My dream guide appeared and acted as a barrier between me  and the bird. The bird hit her but nothing of hers was affected, she was  indeed invincible. She then took me to the city and pointed to a  homeless man sitting in front of the book store, I decided to give him  $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member  in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the  dream ended.

Full NL dream = 1.0
Summon DG = 1.0
Help someone in need = 1.0
Meet a team-mate = 1.0 for Lisa, 0.5 for Grace = 1.5
TOTAL POINTS = *4.5*

___Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was coming down towards me in slow motion. "I'm  dead", I thought until I looked down at my fingers and noticed six of  them. "Hang on... it's a dream!", I said to myself. I had control now, I  breathed the element of Earth which repelled the bird away in the  opposite direction. The dream then took me to the city. I could explore  but I knew there was more potential, so I summoned my dream guide to ask  her what I should do. She appeared and pointed to a homeless man  sitting in-front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After  that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in  real  life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the  dream  ended.

First lucid of the night = 10.0
DILD method = 5.0
Breathe an element = 6.0
Summon a dream guide = 10.0
Help someone in need = 4.0
Meet a team-mate (Lisa) = 7.0
Additional team-mate (Grace) = 3.0
TOTAL POINTS = *45.0*

Once you are in the competition, please specify your personal goals.

Be sure to comment in this thread on a regular basis (at least every 5 -  7 days), so I know you're still interested. If you're reading this  thread and are interested, put your name in the sign-up thread and then  you will be added into a team.

Thanks for participating and dream away!

Live Scoresheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...EdPUYkQ0/edit#

----------


## MadMonkey

Old personal goals I plan to do again:
summon Juliana

Current personal goals:
have regeneration powers like Deadpool
open a portal to the moon
meditate for as long as possible

----------


## RelicWraith

Another month, another competition. Good luck everybody!

*Personal Goals (New):*
-find/enter the Backyard
-create a dream anchor
-invoke Marloss Berries
-revisit a previously claimed location (Mall-Side Studio; Beach Near the City; Green Hill Zone)
-visit Irva
-Visit a Dwarf Fortress
-Create a sapient artificial lifeform
-assume the "Spellforged Guardian" form
-Assemble seven magical artifacts to amplify dream powers (ie the seven Chaos Emeralds, the Infinity Gauntlet + Infinity Gems, etc.)

*Personal Goals (Old):*
-invoke/create/claim a personal base
-invoke a "lucidity gauge" in dream
-willingly discorporate one or more senses

----------


## KarlaB18

Personal Goal Time:

*Old* – On lap travel, have Dreamy WB travel faster than a car.
*Old* – Regain elemental abilities
*Old* – Utilise a time ability like in Spyro The Eternal Night
*Old* – What visible power/s can Dreamy WB unleash?
*Old* – Have Dreamy WB appear in the form of a physical giantess.
*New* – Have Dreamy WB dish out discipline to Logan for various unruly conduct
*New* – Have Dreamy WB assist with fear control using a valid lift
*New* – Have Dreamy WB and Murray swap roles
*New* – Have an alternate member of the Cooper Gang fill the main role as dream guide
*New* – Have Dreamy WB or Murray go to console an upset dream character
*New* – Have another lucid dream
*New* – Depending on what the June TOTMs are, complete one
*New* – Physically reach Murray's house
*New* – Spend some time in Paris
*New* – Discover where Dreamy WB lives; do I live with her?

----------


## RelicWraith

Void. Looks like I jumped the gun a bit, heh...

----------


## cooleymd

Fly n' Monkey   reminds me of the wizzard of oz

I will sign up as intermediate, it is almost time to begin here in the central valley

New Goal:  Use a mime power (such as tight rope, chain saw, invisible stairs, I'll try to give some more possible examples latter on)
New Goal:  Smack DC with flashlight
New Goal:  Draw lightsaber
New Goal:  Flip coin and land it on edge
New Goal:  Behind the back hand DC summonation
New Goal:  From void: emerge a "dragon" back form "between" Pern-style
New Goal:  Make it rain cats and dogs
New Goal:  Use phone (tablet) screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
New Goal:  Shrink tiny and enter device/clock/toy/etc.

Old Goal: Run fingers through 3+ random DC's hair
Old Goal: Grab 3+ DC Trump Style
Old Goal: Smell 3+ DC's Hair
Old Goal: Kiss 5+ Random DC
Old Goal: Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Old Goal:  From Void: Punch my way out Mine-craft-style
Old Goal: Grow Giant and stomp/smash stuff
Old Goal: Transfigure color of bird/animal
Old Goal: Enter the Tardis

I will be using my AERA scent machine as well as my S+ Sleep System  :smiley: 

I will start with Vanilla (list of Ingredients here, click other links to see others I'll try to use)
https://support.aeraforhome.com/hc/e...la-Ingredients

tho I think I'll stick to Vanilla on the weekends  :smiley: 

maybe then try Mon-Tue some other
then Wed-Thurs some other  :smiley: 

The idea is that while I sleep I will release the fragrances and see how it affects my dreams
I swear when I used 'White Tea' I dreamed I was trapped in a shopping mall  :smiley: 

So far I have only been certain I smelled the fragarances twice in dreams, but haevn't become lucid at the time
did become lucid just after being aware of the smell in one dream, but havn't been lucid since.

My avaliable scents 'Cherry Blossom' 'Lavender' 'White Tea' 'Vanilia' 'Sandalwood' 'Indigo' 'Vibrance' and 'Odyssey'
soon to arive (if FedEx can find the steering wheel) 'Gingerlily' and 'Moondance'

The eventual goal is to have the S+ scan while sleeping then when it detects REM only then activate the AERA at a high setting
but for now I will set it for about constant '2' before midnite then '3' or '4' after midnite

at setting '2' it sleeps for 2 min then runs for 6 seconds or so
at setting '3' it sleeps for 2 min then runs for 10 seconds
at setting '4' it sleeps for 2 min then runs for 20 seconds
(if I sense any good effect maybe I'll set it to run at setting '5' near morning)
setting '5' would be sleeps for 2 min then runs for 30 seconds

My current Dream total is 199 since join, but after my 200th I'll reset to 211 total after the next one  :smiley: 


I see this contest has non-lucid dreamer points, hope I don't score to many inadvertant points, I wake up 3 - 8+ times per night and usually remember dreams  :smiley: 
points for consecutive dream nights, I would have to stay awake all night to miss out on those  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:  


New rules:  seems I must  unlearn what I have learned
since no points for Alteration (Changing of DC object) etc
at least I won't be torn between Telekenesis and Phasing like in the last contest  :smiley:

----------


## KarlaB18

A question for all of you. I think the team's are out of balance again. Should I restructure it to 2 beginners & 1 intermediate and 2 intermediates? Or should I leave the team's as they currently are? Your feedback is appreciated.

----------


## cooleymd

Dreamware ready  :smiley: 

Hope the S+ works haevn't used it since last contest

DreamwareReady.jpg

Above S+ one of Sony srs XB10 (stereo pair on other side of bed)
to left B-6, below center 5-HTP, below right Melatonin

AERA loaded with Vanilla
Above Spearmint, Wintergreen & Pepermint

Amazon 10 showing Aera Control
Amazon 8 showing Philips Hue Light Controls (mostly set to night mode) 
{Night Mode means one or two lights/room set to 10% Dark Red to maintain sleepiness at night}
[Birds in Twilight mode] 63 lights total (54 color 5 ambient 4 white)
Amazon 7 showing Sony recorder for Audio Dream Jorunal

center of Amazons Cherry Blossom scent capsule
right side 3 more capsules Indego, Odyssey and Vibrance (in boxes)
bottom rigth corner Google Home Mini 


Someday I'll get everything hooked into the S+ detector somehow
so when I enter REM it will be Lights/Sound/Smell and hopefully vibrating wrist or ankle bands  :smiley: 


@KarlaB18 I'm not sure what Breath element is?
I'll assume like breath underwater or some such


Looks like contest begins for me in just a few seconds  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

@KarlaB18
To even things out as much as is currently possible, I think that both MadMonkey and CooleyMD should be in the same team. From what I could tell (and know), the two are getting back to the groove of things.

@CooleyMD
Nah, it's more of a breath weapon. ie breathing fire

----------


## MadMonkey

I secons what FireFlyMan said. I may be a little rusty to be the only intermediate dreamer for my team. However it'd be even better to get more people involved and balance that way!

----------


## KarlaB18

Cooleymd: What FireFlyMan said; any form of breath magic, you can breathe fire, electricity, ice, earth, wind, water, lava, poison, anything else you can think of.

And teams; the allocation has been adjusted.

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 2 JUN - 2018 (Night 1)
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- Dream Guide Automatically Appeared (0.5)
- Achieve New Personal Goal: NL (3.0)

+ Previous Total: 0.0
Total Accumulated Points: *4.5*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...-closer-84619/

----------


## cooleymd

Well maybe I'll just stick to breathing electrically dispensed Vanilia fumes  :smiley: 

So far slept 2X 3.5hrs

Day01Sleeps01_02.JPG

Had trouble remembering anything from the first 3 awakenings in top image.  But then remembered some and much from the last 2 (using Sony App to record my audio account)

Somehow when I woke for the last time the AERA app had been bumped and was on setting 7.  I don't think it could have been on that setting for long tho becuase I ran for a total of 7 hours including the first 4 covered in the top image and only used 3% of the capsule which sounds about the right usage.  (8Hrs at setting 3 should use approximately 2.75% of capsule according to my calculations, each capsule of Vanilia costs $39, more for some scents)

In the lower image I woke 5 times and made 5 recordings.  Then I went to play them and couldn't hear any sound  :Sad: , but turns out they were being cast to the bedroom next door on one of my other five google home mini, he he  :smiley:  I will listen to them latter to see if I think each is a full dream or fragment, but up to 8 dreams / fragments so far  :smiley: 

All non lucid, but I may have invented something called a 'Corner Chain Saw' if inventing means that something was in our dream that doesn't seem to actually exist, I didn't do anything but look at it in the dream (no construction)
Also a new nuclear reactor, but I'm not going to try to claim that, as It was from a narative type dream talking about all its achievements and contributions, tho the dream camera was panning all over this NMR looking device.

----------


## MadMonkey

I had a hard time remembering more than fragments last night. I did remember one frag of been a secret agent in training.

*Night 1*
Remember a dream fragment (0.5)
*Night total: 0.5
Competition total: 0.5*

----------


## RelicWraith

And now, a bout that no one everyone was waiting for!

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 1

Fragment (4) - 2 points

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Summon DC (Dream Guide) (LD) - 10 points?

Subsequent LD - 5 points

Meet a DV Enemy (MadMonkey) (LD) - 5 points
Fight a DV Enemy (LD) - 5 points

Subtotal - 48 points?
*Competition Total - 48 points?*

*So, uh, for the sake of this contest, does transforming an object into a DC (and, in this case, my guide) count as summoning them? Furthermore, in the second LD, I summoned the DV enemy in view. I'm not too clear on whether this should get me points for both finding an enemy and for summoning a DC, or just for one of either category.

----------


## cooleymd

Well my S+ was fighting so hard not to sync with my tablet, I had to unpair it and pair it back to the phone
I think when I do that it doesn't upload to the cloud, but oh well I only posted screen shots from the tablet too  :smiley: 

Day01Sleep03.JPG

I just checked and my nap never made it to the cloud.  Might have been nice to see the temperature data for the nap apparently it was near to 80 degrees at night in the room, I never cool the place soon it will be too hot for many good dreams. 

I managed to nap a bit and record two more dreams

I'll have to try to write them up from audio and see what they are worth, I still don't know If I should claim the 'corner chain saw as an invention', certainly I don't think they exist in the real world, it was like a saw that's chain came off of a cylinder that was cut obliquely, such that It would be perfect for corner cutting things, so my brain invented it but not my conciousness.  In the same scene I was trying to give away something to a DC tho other DC seemed to be there to buy things, but I don't think I can claim and buy / sell (non-lucid).

hopefully I won't fall too far behind on writing up things from audio
in any case 10 fragments/dreams so far.

----------


## Seabatt

NLD fragment = .5 points


Night total: .5 points

Comp. total: .5 points

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SUN 3 JUN - 2018 (Night 2)
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Dream Guide Automatically Appeared: 348 B (0.5)
- Ask For Advice (1.0)

+ Previous Total: 4.5
Total Accumulated Points: *7.5*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ly-life-84632/

----------


## cooleymd

Tried to transfer the bluetooth connection of S+ back to tablet, finally gave up and reconnected to the phone  :Sad: 

This time the device detected many awakenings early but I don't recall them

Then oddly It says I was in the middle of a dream from just before 2:00 until well past 2:30, ironically I woke and recorded a dream at like 2:07

Day02Sleep01.JPG

right after recording it I must have fallen back into a dream, awakening only after the next cycle, the cycle after that I remembered an extra dream which must have been what I fell into.  However since I only declare one dream per awakening I'll just log it as all one dream.  So that should be four dreams 12:30ish, 2ish, rest of 2after-ish/3:30ish, and 5:10ish

sure seemed like a lot more when I was in bed hopefully I didn't actualy record on the other awakenings and delete them or something  :Sad: 

I make up summarys, or descriptions of anything that might be worth extra points (not many) sometime next few days
but so far total fragments/dreams 14ish

oh yea and  FedEx finally found the steering wheel so now 'Gingerlily' and 'Moondance' are avaliable for me to test out scent vs dream  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Nothing today...

BTW, I prolly won't be able to post as frequently as usual. Maybe only the weekends, but we'll see.

----------


## cooleymd

I declare Monday Moondance Madness  :smiley: 

MondayMondanceMadness.JPG

Left Mondance Loaded, Right Moondance under app control

My app and AERA have been going off schedule and behaving psychotically so I deleted all the schedules, and I will operate it manually, turning it on setting 2 when I go to sleep
then If necessary adjusting it to 1 or 3 upon awakening.

In my experience all the scents (most only checked for scent briefly) so far were strong on setting 2, except Vanilla it needs a 4 to be truly strong.  But it is my favorite so far with Cherry Blossom second so far.
I just took a wiff of Moondance and it does smell pretty strong no Idea if it will influcance dreams or if so in what way  :smiley: 

Next Up i'll try Ginger Lily on like Tue Night/Wed Morn and Wed Night/Thurs Morn
Maybe go for Cherry Blossom Friday, before switching back to Vanilla  :smiley: 

supposedly Moondance is described as sweet but not too sweet

*Spoiler* for _Ingredients_: 




Isopropyl Myristate:Helps dissolve other ingredients

Anise Alcohol:Scent: Floral, lilac, hyacinth
Bergamol:Scent: Sweet green citrus, bergamot
Boisenone:Scent: Woody, amber
Coumarin:Scent: Sweet hay
Eugenol:Scent: Essence of cloves
Geranyl Acetate:Scent: Floral, rose, lavender
Limonene:Natural citrus oil
Linalool:Scent: Citrus

I do like the idea of Anise and Limonene  :smiley:  but I fear the capsules containing Coumarin, it isn't likely too good for my birds  :Sad: 





guess I'll just update this post with the result: I don't think Moondance can be to blame, I'll blame Monday and all the caffine I decided to drink in the after noon
(I could definitely smell the woodiness of the Moondance in the scent, didn't notice it in dreams tho, and didn't dream of woods or cabins)

Day03Sleep01.JPG

as you can see took a while to get to sleep, and then I didn't seem to wake after all dreams  :Sad: 
the dreams were not vivid or memorable, the first was mostly about passwords (sort of password mining) and the last was about being at a house with family and thinking about codes.

(total dreams/fragments about 16 so far (remembered ones anyway))

I wonder what all those other brief dreams were about, tired and tried for recall but didn't come up with anything else

Oh well Mondays are always the worst

----------


## RelicWraith

Guess I still got time after all.

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 3


First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subsequent LD (5) - 25 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Command Object (Light Switch) (LD) - 5 points
Old Personal Goal (Lucidity Gauge) (LD) - 10 points

Subtotal - 65 points
*Competition Total - 113 points*

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 2:*
I was a bit to busy to post yesterday but I did get a lucid.
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/mad...-dreams-84651/
Recall a full non-lucid dream (1)
First LD (10)
WBTB (2)
Flight (4)
*Night Total:16*


*Night 3*
I didn't get a hole lot of sleep but I do remember one very weird dream.

*Spoiler* for _the dream_: 



I am a working on some sort of needle craft pillowcase and then randomly stab myself in the bicep with the needle. It actually hurts and the shock of it wakes me up. I've never done needlecraft and I still can't figure out why I stabbed myself 0_0



Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5)
*Night Total: (0.5)
Competition Total:18*

----------


## cooleymd

Sure everyone is familiar with ASL (american sign language)
but what about MAGA-SL (Make America Great Again)

I will definetly get 10 Points for Old goal Grab 3+ DC Trump Style  :smiley: 
aside from this I didn't do much to I did try to to another Old goal
(I don't know the per dream and per night rules for such things)
(in any case I only managed to run my finger thru 1 DC's hair)

@KarlaB  what are some of the rules for these points and per dream / per night rules)
I suppose I get 10 points for the LD
and 2 points for it being WBTB
but what is the deal with +5 for induced via DILD (or +5 for induced via WILD)

in many acronyms the "I" does stand for induced, but not in DILD or WILD
this is because there are only two ways to enter the Lucid State  (see my somewhat crappy attached diagram, couldn't find a decent online chart even tho there are many)

The bottom two lable are probably bad since really both are sort of sleep states but dreams only occur in the one I labled sleep state (accept for luic dreams)

the "I"s stand for Initiated

Wake Initiated Lucid Dream is when you follow the horizontal Yellow Arrow
Dream Initiated Lucid Dream is when you follow the vertical Yellow Arrow
normally you follow on the blue arrows
although in reality all the arrows are double headed
and it is also possible to jerk awake from Sleep State to Wake State 
(but not vice versa you can't have your body and mind fall asleep at the same exact moment at least not by coincidence/chance)

In other contests there were points for First DILD and First WILD of night 
but all Lucids are one or the other

SleepStates.JPG

There is an election today (just a primary) And I have to go deliver a real message to the damn Democrats, but hopefully I'll write up my dreams tomorrow night  :smiley: 

Hypnogram

Day04Sleep01.JPG

----------


## Seabatt

This is for the last few days I was inactive.

NLD = 1 point

Night total: 1 point

Comp total: 1.5 points

----------


## cooleymd

Updated Goals :

New New Goal: Grab a Female Police Officer Trump Style : She must be in uniform & armed  :smiley: 

New Goal: Use a mime power (such as tight rope, chain saw, invisible stairs, I'll try to give some more possible examples latter on)
New Goal: Smack DC with flashlight
New Goal: Draw lightsaber
New Goal: Flip coin and land it on edge
New Goal: Behind the back hand DC summonation
New Goal: From void: emerge a "dragon" back form "between" Pern-style
New Goal: Make it rain cats and dogs
New Goal: Use phone (tablet) screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
New Goal: Shrink tiny and enter device/clock/toy/etc.

Old Goal: Run fingers through 3+ random DC's hair
Old Goal: Grab 3+ DC Trump Style <----Acheived  :smiley: 
Old Goal: Smell 3+ DC's Hair
Old Goal: Kiss 5+ Random DC
Old Goal: Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Old Goal: From Void: Punch my way out Mine-craft-style
Old Goal: Grow Giant and stomp/smash stuff
Old Goal: Transfigure color of bird/animal
Old Goal: Enter the Tardis

In my lucid dream I had encountered two female police officers before becoming lucid but even tho I was trying to get directions from them they were ignoring me, now I long for Trumptastic Payback  :smiley: 
sure one officer is less than 3+, but remember they will be in athuority and armed  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:  + a lot harder to find one milling about my dreamscape in uniform and I love smacking down dream cops

Also I declare it is Ginger Lily Lucidity Time for Tue/Wed and Wed/Thur  :smiley:   With 10 total scents avaliable for Dream Influencing I have loaded up Ginger Lily (maybe it'll induce a red-headed cop named Lilly  :smiley: )

GingerLilyLucidity.JPG

Oh yea and I have grabbed up brand new bottles of 5-HTP and Melatonin  :smiley:  pictued above scents

----------


## MadMonkey

No recal for *Night 4*

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 4

Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 20 points
*Competition Total - 133 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Busier than I thought I'd be this June. Very little recall so far.

As of today (6/6/18), 0.5 points for a total of *8.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...funeral-84662/

Also, cooleymd: Keep posting the way you are but could you please maybe put a section in your points where you add your points tally? It will make it easier for me when I finally construct the scoresheet for this contest.

With lucid points; here's an example.

Night 1, dream 1 was induced by DILD = 10 points + 5 points = 15
Night 1, dream 2 was induced by DILD, you had a WBTB before this and it was successful = 5 points + 2 points = 7
Night 1, dream 3 was induced by DILD but it was subsequent without a WBTB = 5 points = 5
Night 2, dream 1 was induced by DILD, following a successful WBTB = 10 points + 5 points + 2 points = 17 points.

Score all lucid dreams the same, with a 10 points bonus for your first one each night; do you guys get that?

----------


## cooleymd

ok yea I plan to write up dreams with just summary of scene or parts of scenes
but then spoiler for any lucid or extra points claimed
Like I do in other contests
so like

Midnite:  Scene One / Action A / Action B / Scene Two part 1 / Scene Two part 2

sometimes scenes are complex and get broken up otherwise I just mention main plot changes

then I refer back to a part in my  comentary of best/worst of each night such as
Dumbest Miss: in Action B as the evil witch of the west turned me into a naked flying monkey I didn't notice because I just had to chase that girl and her danmed dog so badly!

I'll try to write up each night, but I still havn't gone back to actually transcribe my audio notes
then I make up all the synospsis and spoilers and past in with points
(as I never actually started a journal on this site)


Tonight I noticed my S+ had seemed to stop again and then it wouldn't pair, I had to uninstall and reinstall but supposedly it is ready to go
only 2 dreams/fragments so far tonight (probably one of each)

It is nice to have additional information (uploaded by the S+ to the resmed cloud) such as the Yellow bursts here showing me turning on my lights and leaving the room
or the sharp downturn in the red temp line as I turn on a Whole house fan for like 20 minutes and suck in cool air (and blast away moondance scent  :Sad:  )
or not seen in image but purple spikes as I "YELL" at Google
FullerDataFromCloud.jpg this is the same graph as already posted yesterday but with that kind of extra stuff

hopefully I have enough time to dream at least one more dream  :smiley: 

Gingerlily doesn't seem to be that strong smelling, reminds me of like fabric softener or something, I had hoped I would like it better

----------


## cooleymd

Well I was up for a few hours in the middle of the night unable to sleep so 2 charts glued together

Day05Sleep01_02.jpg

also in the second image it claims I was asleep around and just before 4am, but I was awake, I had tried playing an audio book and was lying very still listening to it it must have mistaked it for sleep both light and deep

but in the last section from about 4:20 to 4:40 I did fall asleep

and dremed Lucidly  :smiley:  

So I will be claiming points for WBTB
Lucid Dream
DILD
and 
RC (Jump Test)
Fly
Meet a real life enemy 
Fight a real life enemy

I will write it up latter (hopefully tonight with all the rest  :smiley:  )

my real life enemy (at least for dream purposes) deserves points too for invulnerability, as he resisted garatting and neck breaking he he  :smiley: 

Note that my dream count has been set back to my offical total
its 201st since join and 206th intentional, but I also count a few lucids only 5 from when I was much younger and didn't  read up on lucid dreams, but I had them long ago too (only counting 5 of them) gives the 211 total  lucid dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Seabatt

Another NLD. I really should put in the work--considering I have nothing but free time nowadays.

NLD = 1 point

Night total: 1 point

Comp. total: 2.5 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 5

Fragments (2) - 1 point
Non-LD - 1 point

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

Subtotal - 3 points
*Competition Total - 136 points*

----------


## cooleymd

I have been transcribing my audio stuff for like two hours an am not even to the first lucid much less to making up just synopsis so I'll get to bed and try to finish up tomorrow  :Sad: 

If I can manage the hat trick (three lucid nights in a rwo) I can get a few extra points  :smiley:  I'll try hard but I only have like 7 hours till must get up for work If I fail I could try to dream tomorrow afternoon I suppose, but that would fail for sure (try for before 8PM day/night change)

three weekdays in a row seems a bit much to ask for but I guess we'll see  :smiley: 

After sleep update:

Day06Sleep01.JPG

well at least my never give up attitude got me one last good dream before waking
I should have had plenty of time before waking, but no Lucid, highly vivid tho to bad I didn't notice the constant changes in the dream

I was calling the police at the end of the dream just before I got maced.  Never know a female cop might have turned up  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley: 


Nap plan update, I have arrived home in time to have 1 or 2 tries for a nap lucid to keep the streak alive
I have unloaded Ginger Lily and loaded up  Cherry Blossom,  I'll head to sleep and set my alarm for 8:00pm  :smiley: 

CherryBlossom.jpg

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of FRI 8 JUN - 2018 (Night 7)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Summon Dream Guide (1.0)
- Ask For Advice (1.0)

+ Previous Total: 8.0
*
= 11.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...s-purse-84685/

----------


## cooleymd

Recall:

In my opinion the most important things about recall are:

1) TIMING you need to wake after each dream, there are many ways to try to achieve this, like intention setting, looking for a tell on dream exit (it used to work for me also to trigger lucidity, for me it was like a glittering in my eyes/dream) using suplements etc, but honestly the most efective way is to just drink a lot of liquids (and the best is probably water)

(so after waking, recalling, recording, (using the bathroom), remember DRINK MORE WATER on each awakening)

(Intention Setting)
"I will remember my dreams"
"I will wake after my dreams"
"I will not move upon waking"
"I will not be distracted"

*"I will wake quickly"*
This one is very important in relation to TIMING, dreams begin to fade immediatley it is just as easy to have a dream fade to nothing on its own as to have it distracted away by waking life

2) NOT_BEING_DISTRACTED upon awakening by waking life
3) STRESS (this plays a role in the above)
4) STILLNESS remain still and focused and in the same position (or return to same position) you woke in
5) If you can't remember something go thru lists like: car, boat, plane, skateboard, bike, bus, truck train
mom, dad, brother, sister, friend...

6) if you do finally remember something work backwards and forwards remembering more and more


My recall is fairly good, and improves thru the night so 7) might be get lots of sleep


Of course the downside is I am still transcribing my audio and still havn't made any synopsis
but at least I'm up to just after midnite morning of the 6th  :smiley: 

Meanwhile new pretty picture of hypnogram  :smiley:  just look at all those evenly space red awakenings  :smiley:  of course having a good wide yellow in front of each one would have been nice (but who knows maybe there was a tiny bit of REM and the tracker just missed it or was about to flag it as yellow but then I woke)

Day07Sleep01.jpg

also I have found that the original screen shots are just as small size wise as my reworked ones, so unless I am pasting together several I might as well just post the original  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:  it should look a lot sharper and probably bigger in this one (sort of which I wasn't using the giant 10.1 in amazon for sleep tracking tho, then it would likely be smaller still (and in size))

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 5 and 6

Fragments (5) - 2.5 points
Help DC (Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points

Subtotal - 18.5 points
*Competition Total - 154.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of: SAT 9 JUN - 2018 (Night 8)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Buy/Purchase Something (1.0)

+ Previous Total: 11.0
*= 13.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...andwich-84694/

----------


## cooleymd

arg I am still transcribing dreams, I am down to only 30 minutes twenty five minutes of which are from last night in eleven recordings (might not be eleven dreams tho sometimes I do a second recording after more recall, since I start recording as soon as possible on each awakening and don't always remember everything right away) 

Transcribing is the harded part then I'll make up synopsis and match up to charts and such
but it will take a while to post any dream with extra points as I will write it up seperately in a spoiler with as many details and best sequence of events (and comentary) as I can (including editing grammer etc)
so far I think I only need to post 4 this way: the 2 lucid ones and 2 others one of which I was did buy a ticket in, (possibly one other tho where I was trying to buy something but was attacked by a pickpocketing dwarf before I could complete the purchase and the dream ended in the fight with him)

In any case I probably have around 100 points or so with about 40+ total dreams and a few fragments (with 2 lucids and a few possible extra non lucid points) and the seven day stretch points (too bad I couldn't make the three day lucid stretch too tho) 

Here are last nights Hypnograms:

Day08Sleep01.jpg
Day08Sleep02.jpg

also I have switched back before these dreams to using Vanilla (I think I'm down to near to only 75% left, but this isn't bad as I used it for a week and like 3 weekends now, but it is $40 per capsule, oh well I now have a spare that came with my last order)

and since I got a decent score for the first hypnograph from S+ ResMed online here is the full online data shoing my descent score of 80 and the body and mind recharge (based  on DEEP and REM)

FullDataFromOnlineDescentScore.jpg

looks like dream view auto compresses the image or something it is much bigger and clear than it appears here

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of: SUN 10 JUN - 2018 (Night 9)
Accumulated Points (43.5)
+ Previous Total (13.0)
*= 56.5*

Refer to Dream No. 352 for full calculations
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ologist-84700/

PS: Live Scoresheet is now available, link is in the main post.

----------


## RelicWraith

Oops. Miscounted the days up there.

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 8

Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Held DC (LD) - 5 points
Partial Transformation (Dull Iron Skin) (LD) - 3 points

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 9

Fragments (4) - 2 points

Subtotal - 32 points
*Competition Total - 186.5 points*

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 5, Night 6, Night 7*: Very little recall and wasn't able to journal anything substantive.

*Night 8*


*Spoiler* for _The Dreams_: 



I am mostly lucid and flying across town. I need to go get something from my house to bring back to some party. I can't go as fast as I want and wake up before I get there.

I DEILD into a scifi fantasy world. A woman is guiding me to a party in a secret base in a cave. I brought pizza with me. That must be what I was going to get. I find some circular disk shaped things and transform them into pizza too. I realize I should have done that in the previous dream. Occasionally I have to defend the cave against monsters.




First Recall your first lucid dream of the night (10.0)
Was induced via DILD (an additional 5.0)
Fly(4.0)
Subsequent Lucid Dreams: all methods (5.0)
Control another object or DC (5.0)

*Night Total:* 29


*Night 9*


*Spoiler* for _The Dreams_: 



For some reason I have to take a potion that will make me appear dead and let me speak to ghosts but not actually kill me. I am transported to a road through a spooky town that leads to death. I am freaked out by the fact that it looks very familiar. The scene slowly fades and I wake up

Later in the morning I have a dream where there are several different tribes of people. These tribes hate each other and disagree on territory. I act as an ambassador and eventually get them all on good terms except one giant powerful tribe. We make a strike team that infiltrates their headquarters. It is an action packed shoot out.




Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
*Night Total:* 2
*Competition Total:* 49

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of MON 11 JUN - 2018 (Night 10)
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)

+ Previous Total (56.5)
*= 57.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...stances-84713/

----------


## cooleymd

Just when I'm almost done transcribing my S+ has deicded to go into permenant tracking mode
I may have to factory reset it or something
I'll likely lose the last night data but hopefully I can get it working again

It pairs and unpairs but won't sink up and even after being unpluged a long time goes back into tracking mode
and won't stop

Oh well I think I had 5 short dreams today and it doesn't affect me recording dreams, soon I should be able to make all synopsis and finally tally up points,
still only somewhere near 100 I think

I only recorded 5 audio last night of 6+min but I still have to go thru 29 min total  :Sad:  it seems to take at least 4 - 5 minutes minimum to transcribe the dreams
(hopefully I wasn't talking too fast or sleepily)


*Update* I finally got thru trascribing my dream journal 20K words 100K characters (took many many hours) next Up I'll make some synopsis for each non lucid dreams and spoilers for the two lucids so far and any extra points ones, and then highlight moments   (like the flaming clouds of the sky) or (the amazing hyper-realistic river view) or (the girl who jogged along with me as I went shopping for spoons) or (leaning my head against another persons head as I dozed off in a dream) and scary moments and stupid misses and missed dream signs.

I did lose my S+ data,  I had to uninstall my app and then reinstall it and it said someone eles'es data was on the device and only option was to delete it even tho it was all of sunday night/ monay morning hypnogram.  Oh well at least its working again, I think I'm gonna buy two or three back up S+ from ebay because I'm not sure they make them anymore and I'd hate not to have one for the future syncing with IoT for my detected REM.

hopefully it won't fail again to sync in the morning
and hopefully I'll get at least 6 days written up and won't fall to far behind form to nights audio dream recordings (only 7hrs  of sleep time till I have to be up  :smiley:  he he)

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 10

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Day 11 - Nothing

Subtotal - 21 points
*Competition Total - 207.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

@KarlaB18  I supposedly needed to log in to something like google docs to see that sheet (I didn't log in) at least now with the below you can half fill my score up
also I am wondering as in my first Luicd below about limits on Personal Tasks per dream or per Night??  it is one per Dream, one per Night  etc?


I probably had several fragments but didn't audio record notes so I'm planning to ignore them for now

Day One: Fri 6/1 - 6/2 Sat

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams 9
 12:30p Endless Cycles of Futility / Meaningless Chat
 (1:50a) 
  5:30a Bathroom Floor / Transparent Wall / Old Man / Young Girl / Looking Glass
  6:15a Restaurant / Watching TV / Root Beer Slush / Crazy Kids with Scissors / Threats / Second Root Beer Slush
  7:25a Pirate Captains / Merging of the Crews / The Ghostly Fleet / Becoming Video Game(ish)
  8:25a Two Young Wizards / Dishonorable Pair
  8:50a Nuclear Reactor Testing Facility / Atomic Core / Narration / Acknowledgements / New Technologies
  4:00p Techno - Work / Disappearing Phone / Searching the Rubbish / Tracking Phones with Phones Video / Hunting Phones with Phones
  5:20p Back in the East / School Clubs / Scholarships / Papers

+2 Create something that doesn't exist in the real world (non-lucid)
  1:50a dream Non-Lucid "Corner Chain Saw"

*Spoiler* for _Corner Chain Saw (NL)_: 



relevant to bonus points 
I was out in the neighborhood zooming along on something (not sure what) There were people running around and a couple walking a dog. As I came to my own street I was on a bicycle, sometimes I could hear clicking from the spokes other times silence. I was leaning to each side and swerving left and right past and around people. As I roll into the driveway I notice the hood of a car is lowered down over some tools, I folded it up and there were a lot of rusty tools in a wheelbarrow. I set some more things from the street into the wheelbarrow and covered it back up. I noticed that one of the cars was open and looked a bit smashed up and had water in it. I scooped out the water from the back end of the damaged vehicle and then I closed the trunk. I noticed a wire with both ends stripped and messed with it for a bit. Next I notice that there are several other cars all around the driveway, they’re all old and a bit rusty and damaged. I go around the side of the house and a neighbor comes along. It is someone with roots in Pennsylvania (gleaned from our conversation) It is a tight fit past the side of the house and I see a hose, the kind that has holes to water evenly (at least at the far end). The yard is strange, it’s like on the side yard I'm a level and a half above the back yard where my many plants and trees are growing, and the water is flowing, I begin to waggle the hose side to side to make the streams water them. I water about half of them, I'm point to plants and am telling the guy about different red ones and how I need to trim the trees. Many of the trees appear to be in movable beds. I see someone down there and I yell "Hey Who’s that?" and they don't respond so I call out "time to go for the guns" then I hear a voice that I seem to recognize say like "whatever'. So I go in thru the house and quickly I'm down below and out back without ever having really gone thru the house. I'm coming out into the backyard and somehow I've gotten down all the way that I'm down a level and a half there's somebody moving all sorts of stuff around and I realize that they’re moving my plants and there's all sorts of tools apparently the tools are from when the house is originally built but there’s ridiculous amounts of tools for instance the guy that’s with me is holding a scrubby pad that he had picked up and I was I was saying that there are plenty of scrubby pads you should probably take it (it was one of those green and yellow combos scrubby pad packs) because there were scrubby pads stacked on top of a couple of piles. There where shelves upon shelves of all sorts of tools and one of them was interesting it was a 'corner chain saw' (it was a strange unknown type of chain saw in which the chain was set obliquely across a transverse section of an oval shaped track so that it could be used to cut around cylindrical objects and around corners) and as I looked at it instructions sort of appeared in my mind about how to cut thru all sorts of strange stuff including pans and it also mentioned "Vessen" (a reference to animal like humans from a TV show called GRIM) in the little instructions that I could see so I'm not sure why you would be able to cut "Vessen" in half but you could use this 'corner chain saw'  and I was yelling at the person about my plants and why are you moving my plants but there were suddenly lots of people there they were shopping for these goods there were all kinds of caulking guns and there were all sorts of strange tools and things and so anyway as these sort of instructions were playing and I was thinking of the pan and I woke up


*Day 1 Total: 11 Points
Contest Total: 11 Points*

Day Two: Sat 6/2 - 6/3 Sun

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams 4
12:35a Car with Family / Shopping for root beer / Deep in the store / Wheelchair and Ramp troubles / Elevator Troubles / Being Chased / Glass Merchandise / Concern for sick relative /Troublesome Lady 
2:05a Shared Workplace with Father / Health Trouble / Bonds / Transformation into Cheese / Conversations about Health 
3:35a Space /Asteroid with Atmosphere / Assuming role of strange people / Shepard’s Pie Factory / Animal Facility / Incompetent Manager Woman / Herds of Sheep with 'cotton mouth' / Manager busy with personal plans / Climbing a wall / Falling / Disinterest and Doom for the Sheep
5:10a Nothing but a Blanket / The bus / Wrong exterior / Thinking of Warp Travel / Strange Liquid at McDonalds / crazy driver / High Profile Athletes / Bravado commercial / Watching Video,/ Monitor Leak / Electrician / Monitor Taken / Parking lot flooded / rowing a boat / stuck in a cave

*Day 2 Total: 4 Points
Contest Total: 15 Points*

Day Three: Sun 6/3 - 6/4 Mon

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams 2
  2:30p Creating Passwords / Bit coin mining / matching game
  4:10p codes / family / Weight control / House  / Exercise

*Day 3 Total: 2 Points
Contest Total: 17 Points*

Day Four: Mon 6/4 - 6/5 Tue

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams 2
10:10p Traveling around with girls / Harassed by People / Magical Mapping Item / Transformation to Talisman / Ship pulls into Port / Disembark / Taking the Talisman to a place of power and reflection
2:15a Caring for Birds / Too many birds / love birds / Cages and birds everywhere

+10 Lucid
+5 DILD (first)
+2 WBTB
+10 Old Personal Goal Grab 3+ DC Trump Stle

  3:25a LUCID "I've got a message for you: from Trump!"

*Spoiler* for _I've got a message for you: from Trump!_: 



 non-lucid lucid 
Initially, I had been in a house and I was trying to use my google mini to control various lights. I had something that looked like a little chrome cast device but it kept getting smaller and smaller. Then I dropped and had lost it in a bathroom where the floors were broken thru and it was flooding under the house. I finally found it and I was trying to get it to dry out and make sure it could still control things. I looked outside and there was a tree outside the room that had lights all over it, and candles, the tree had been cut back to where it was just wood it didn't have any leaves but someone had but candles and lights all over the tree so it was just like stumps of tree in all directions, with light fixtures and lights right on the ends of each little stumpy arm. A couple of my nephews were around and at one point I'd gone shopping with one of them but they went into a store that looked like it was a Japanese store, but we didn't buy anything we came back out and it was some point after that I was out in the street pushing a cart there was somebody in front of me on a bicycle, I pulled up my feet onto the cart and was zooming down the street after them, I noticed I crossed many roads, I began to be concerned about getting back but just kept going until I came to a waterfront area. I just kept zooming until eventually I came to like a waterfront. There was a Trail and many people and bicycles and another nearby road with many cars parking nearby. I saw a few female police and I was trying to ask them for directions back from here, but they ignored me. Other people told me that the other roads went thru, but they didn't, eventually I was following a river back towards where I had come from (this didn't make sense since I had come all downhill how could a river lead me back. I had noticed that there were many large and impressive houses. I found myself with three girls and we all had floating devices I was lying on mine in the river and they were standing on theirs and we were floating down the river. I noticed I wasn't wearing anything and neither were they. Eventually I reached a point where I knew it had to be a dream [I become Lucid] I find myself at the shore in a Mediterranean style house with arches. I see a woman who has a very unfortunate hole in her clothing, I grab her and 'interact with her for a bit' she begins to transform into something undesirable so I discard her. I become aware of the contest and as I enter a restaurant and shopping like area I decide it’s time for a little trump sign language MAGA-style. I look thru the crowd and find a likely girl and say to her "I have a message for you from trump" and grab her trump style, then I see a girl in a dress, I walk up, tell her the message and then give her the ole' one handed cheerleader lift Trump-style. The look on her face was priceless as she was lifted into the air, I was running my hand thru something but it wasn't hair  :smiley:  next I see another girl and I give her the verbal message and grabbed her Trump-style, then pulled her in for a little interaction attention (since my goal was now complete) (I began to wish I had clarified whether you can do more than one goal per dream) I decided to do the run my fingers thru 3+ dc Hair. I see a girl sitting at a table with someone, she looks slightly black, and has had her hair straightened. I run my finger thru the hair but it feels hard and stiff and damaged and stringy. I look and see a more African looking girl with her hair looking like something out of the capital city of Panem. It seems to have silver metal triangles all over it sticking in all directions, I look and see another girl who looks like her hair had been done up to look like twigs and leaves form a tree. I begin to destabilize and wake.


*Day 4 Total: 27 Points
Contest Total: 44 Points
*
Day Five: Tue 6/5 - 6/6 Wed

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams 2
 10:25p Crazy Catch 22 Phone App / Lose = Death / Win = Hunted Down / Repeat Scenario / No Win Situation
 12:25p Locker Room / Nephews / Documents

+10 Lucid
+5 DILD (first)
+2 WBTB
+5 RC (jump test)
+4 Fly
+4 Meet Real Life Enemy
+4 Fight Real Life Enemy

  4:40a LUCID "Hey Phong It Looks Like..."

*Spoiler* for _Hey Phong It Looks Like..._: 



 non-lucid lucid 
I am in a class room and I'm sort of looking over some papers on a desk other students are sort of talking and intimating that the real teacher is not there and then I notice a teacher but I don't know who it is and I assume it’s a substitute teacher they were kind of freaky looking. After that we end up on a bus somehow. The bus stops and we seem to be getting off, I hop down from the front door (having a bad knee in real like I hope down carefully onto my good leg). We were no longer with the freaky substitute teacher (I had been trying before the dream to fall asleep for a long time and I had taken to listening to an audio book of harry potter before finally giving up and falling asleep to white noise) anyway I swear that the leader of our group for our little outing looked just like professor Sprout from the movie. I began to descend a stair case of stone stairs near the bus. As I descended I was initially double stepping down each step first with my good leg then my bad. Soon however I noticed that I was gliding down, descending at an angle, and merely sometimes tapping my good foot on every other step or so. As I moved forward I also descended but I knew something was wrong, just then I spotted 'Phong' (an enemy in real life, he has to be right look at his name it even begins with 'Foe' and rimes with Wrong) I realize I am dreaming, but I want dream 'Phong' to realize it too. So I say to him as I descent "Hey Phong looks like I'm descending a bit slowly. I have come to the bottom of the steps now and am standing beside him, I jump (a jump test RC) and descend too slowly once again. Then I pull up my legs and pass an object beneath them saying "Oh Look Phong I'm kinda flying" he looks confused (many times I have tried to convince DC's they are not real in dreams but never really succeeded) at this point I decide to attack the 'Phong' I notice that he has a chain around his neck, like one of the beaded metal kind people use for dog tags. I grab him and grab the chain and try to choke him, but he doesn't not die, I try again and yet another fail. I grab his head and Twist his head violently to one side then the other, he survives both attempts. I decide to let him go. He runs away towards where I now see a woman that is supposedly his wife and his son (tho the son is too old to be his tiny baby from real life) He bolts right between them yelling "We gotta get outta here, NOW!" running for his life, his wife and then son take off after him, he runs out thru the kitchens or some such (for we are in a dining like area) I look around and notice I am in doors and try to fly up thru the ceiling to get back outside, but the ceiling is metal and I don't get thru, the dream begins to destabilize and I wake up.


*Day 5 Total: 36 Points*
*Contest Total: 80 Points*



but I still need to write up synopsis of each dream and then go back and do my highlights  :smiley: 


Meanwhile I have switched to using Lavender last night and tonight in AERA
Lavender.jpg

Here is the Day 10 Hypnogram  (Day 9 was lost but at least after reinstalling the app and repairing I got the thing working again, I am going to buy a few backup S+ by ResMed even tho I don't think they are sold by the manufacturer or retailers any more)
Day10Sleep01.jpg

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of WED 13 JUN - 2018 (Night 12)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)

+ Previous Total (57.0)
*= 58.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...clusion-84729/

----------


## cooleymd

not sure yet as I had someone else act as a proxy bidder for another S+ 
but I think I have won one for, bid + shipping of  $20.50

I originally paid $65.00 at bed bath and beyond at a half price sale (their price was $130.00 SMRP 149.95)

who knows if the company will continue to support them forever, but I think I'll be able to get a custom self made app to run dream detection in real time
so I need to buy some backups  :smiley: 

looks like 4 dreams last night and I only recorded 2  :Sad: 
12:30 and 3:30
looks like I missed a few good yellow bands (I swear I woke up for the 1:30 must have rolled over and gone back to sleep  :Sad:  and clearly missed the 2:30) 

I think I will try to buy a total of 4 back ups if I can get them for less than $33 eacd (which seems likely at the moment, I don't think they are being made anymore, but since the manufacturer is probably data mining sleep information they will likely continue to support via web, tho I think they are interested in people who fall asleep fast and stay asleep for the right amount of time, it offers me AI advice to improve my sleep, I just click IGNORE, Ye Fools perfect sleep is falling asleep fast, wakeing fast, rembering dream, rince & repeat)

hopefully I will get all dreams written up by tonight (then maybe go back for highlights soon, I usually write them for less experienced dreamers as they are moments from non-lucid dreams that try to show that there are great vistas, or great moments, or great humor, or great fear, or great comedy, and more often great-stupidity in even non-lucid dreams)

here is Hypnogram
Day11Sleep01.jpg

----------


## KarlaB18

Sorry cooleymd, I forgot to answer your earlier question. The limit for personal tasks is once for the whole competition.

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 12

Fragments (2) - 1 point

Subtotal - 1 point
*Competition Total - 208.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Still not caught up with synoposis some of these dreams were recidulously long

Day Six: Wed 6/6 - 6/7 Thu

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams 4
 11:55p Alligators & Crocodiles / Sharks & Hides / Friend / Jumping / Dog Heroes / Lemon-Lime Sludge
  2:10a Inheritance Exchange / Eighteenths
  3:20a Walking with Others / Party / Gathering the Loafs / Segregating Work / Someone named Fish / Separating the Contributions 
 (4:50a)

+1 Buy something (non-lucid)
  4:50a dream Non-Lucid "..."

*Spoiler* for _Buying a Ticket Token (NL)_: 



relevant portion 
My father was going somewhere so I went with him, just as we were arriving I noticed that a High School stadium was on fire and then the burning thing seemed to lift up on its foundation and roll over and crush down.  It was a bit Ironic as we were supposedly on our way to a sporting event.  He had said it was wrestling so I thought it would be like fake wrestling but oh well. There is a line but I get to the front and begin to try to purchase my ticket, as I look in my wallet I see I have mostly counterfeit money, I toss it away and put what little real money I have in the machine (which looks like a toolbox with an intake slot) My father had already got his token/ticket.  I asked him for a dollar which apparently was all he had left, I put in the last of the money but the machine wouldn't dispense my token.  So I banged on it and the top of the box opened and a 15 (or so) sided metal disk came out.  I turned to find some seats but my father had sat somewhere else with someone he met up with.  I sat in the chairs.  Absent mindedly I placed the coin token in my mouth and began to chew on it, when I realized I was eating my ticket, I pulled it out of my mouth now it seemed to be made of dough and falling to pieces.  I pressed it back into shape but didn't realize at the time but the colored sections of the dough coin now formed an image, the image of a roadrunner (DOH!).  I was expecting the fake wrestling to begin soon. However suddenly ROTC marines were running up with a flag, and behind them in bodysuits were High School like wrestlers.  Then it turns out the seats were actually on a train that began to move, as it moved I saw all sorts of circus like stuff.  There was one guy who looked like a clown from the 18th century, with a big handlebar mustache.  After this the train just drove and drove, Sometimes I seemed to be in a front car with a view out other times in a middle car with people milling around.  At one point there were several phone salesman, a few spoke to me but I ignored them, then I said never an ATT guy when you need one.  A salesman came back up and I began to ask him about FCC IDs of Samsung Galaxy J 7s.  A bit latter I seemed to be drifting off in and out of naps, there was a girl I knew sitting next to me at this point.  My head was leaning aside onto hers, and I could feel the flow of her blood, the heat of her body, and the pulse of her heart.  When I was more awake (within the dream) I was a the front the train was circling back wildly and was now several miles from where it had been I noticed that a large number of coins were falling out of my pockets (again quite ironic as I had previously been totally out of money), I was at the very front of the train my legs dangling over the edge, and the coins seemed to be caught in my pant cuffs and also stuck in wrinkles and groves in my pants, I was trying to scoop all of them back up.  When I had most of them I tried to sit back up, but something was pressing into my back and head.  Some woman behind me had put her legs up on my chair when I was leaning forward.  I just smashed my way back upright, and she decided to kick me in the head, I turned around and she kicked me again.  So I pulled out my phone and said "do you need  the police I'll be happy to call them" she took out a mace and I turned my head as she maced me in the back of the head, I could feel the wetness but no smell or sting.  (I should have become lucid and violent but instead) I woke up.


Day 6 Total: 5 Points
Contest Total: 85 Points

Day Seven: Thu 6/7 - 6/8 Fri

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams 4
  9:00p Bus / Threats / Server Targeted / Former Teacher (young version) / Course & Career Conversation / Room Of People / Space Based Energy Weapons / Spatial Distortion Charges / Alone / Worried Computers will be Traced
 11:05p Bus Driver / Looking at Amazing Sky / Distraction Spin / Waiting / Tallow-like Baby Birds / Bird Attacks / Living at Hospital / Looking for Bathroom / Broken Bathroom / Lost in Hall / Outside / Strange Vehicle
 12:50a Back Room / Kids Wrestling / Guy with Cane Attacks me / Magical Restoration / Strange Mouth / Suspended on Edge / Trying to Climb Up / Eating some Curly Fries & Cheese / Searching for Catchup 
  2:10a Awaken in Bed / Hear a Call for Help / See fallen person / Birds Escaping Cages / Too many Birds / Black Birds / Transformation into Snake Birds / Supposed Co-workers / Random Nudity / Evaluating the Value of Individuals / Hallway / Geology Student / Elements & Chocolate-rock & Chocolates / The Determatlogically Challenged / Dream Discussion / division by Gender / Strange counter weight machine / Trapped in Machine

+7 Seven Day Unbroken of Non-Lucid Dream(s) remembered

Day 7 Total: 11 Points
Contest Total: 96 Points

----------


## cooleymd

@KarlaB18

Yea I crossed off my accomplished goal and created a similar but different new goal, so I realize each distinct task can only be used once in the competition

but what I mean is how many different Tasks can be in a particular night, or in one dream
like suppose I do Task A , then Wake , then do Task B and Task C

If only one per night only A would count
If only one per dream only A and then B would coung (but not C)

(and then if on the next night I performed C but it had been a new task, it would now be only an old task (because previously done in a lucid dream)

What are the rules for Goals / Dream    Goals per Night ??

----------


## KarlaB18

Go for your life and achieve as many tasks as you can in one night. There is no limit per night. By the way, no recall for me on THU 14 JUN.

----------


## cooleymd

Last night my sleep score was good but just look at what was missing:

SleepAnalysis.jpgOverall 85% max score (out of 100)

Onset 80% max score
Duration 95% max score  :smiley: 
Disruption Perfect score (guess it doesn't mide me waking intentionaly several times in the night  :smiley:  he he  :smiley: 
Light Sleep Perfect score (tho it probably mistook some REM for light sleep)
Deep Sleep 85% max score

REM  :Sad:  55% of max score

NotExactlyMindOverMatter.jpg

yep not much strong rem  :Sad: 

Day12Sleep01.jpg

I did wake 4 times and I'm sure I dreamed, but not very strongly and I only ended up recording 2 dreams in audio journal and they were pretty short

oh well meanwhile I had switched AERA to Odyssey for last night and tonight

ODYSSEY.jpg

Oh turns out I lost my proxy bid for a second S+ ResMed

So I tried to make a deal for 3 of them but was declined
but then ordered 2 and they have shipped, hopefully once I have a few backup devices I'll be motivated to look into making a custom system, 

Where when the S+ detects REM, it signals an Off AERA to turn on at like settting 6-10
and tells a bunch of my color Hue Lights to start a show (or maybe A Lifx Strip instead)
and tells my srs XB-10 stereo pair to drop the white noise and play some dream ambience  :smiley: 
and perhaps even a few vibrating arm or leg bands if anybody ever puts out some good ones (I had my hopes set on oneirics electronics, but It doesn't look like they are doing much)

Thanks for clarification KarlaB18 (infinite predefined personal goals per dream / night  :smiley:  )

I guess next time I'll spend less time 'screwing around'  ::wink::  and get on with more tasks

----------


## cooleymd

I managed to fall asleep for one last time just before 4am  :smiley:  and then became lucid/psuedo lucid, but then lost lucitity
I regained it with an RC and a bit of flying, but I never even thought of the competition
should be another 10+5+2(WBTB) +5(RC) + 4(Fly) tho  :smiley: 


Mini summary of unwritten up days 8 - 14 (today)

96(day7total) + 10 = 106(day8) + 5 = 111(day9) + 5 = 116(day10) + 5 = 121(day11) + 2 = 123(day12) + 2 = 125(day13)
 + 3nld + 10 + 5 + 2 + 5 + 4 = 154 Total so far I think (I should be able to catch up this weekend  :smiley:  )


Also I grabbed up a second pair of Sony srs XB-10 speakers thinking they could do the Sony Party Chain, but apparently only the -20 -30 -40 etc can do this
so no white sound party for me  :Sad: 
Oh well I'll wire em up somehow or even play two different stereo pairs of white noise since I have another googlhome mini just on the other side of the wall from the REM-Zone surely it will be in range  :smiley: 

I suppose I could set both (pairs) of them to "Play the sound of the babbeling Brook" in pseudo surrond (dual stereo) sound  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 13 and 14

Fragments (8) - 4 points

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Transformation (Shrinking)(LD) - 6 points
Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

Subtotal - 32 point
*Competition Total - 240.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 16 JUN - 2018 (Night 15)
- First Lucid Of The Night (10.0)
- Was Introduced via DILD (5.0)
- Summon Dream Guide: Non-Lucid (1.0)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream: 355 B (1.0)

+ Previous Total (58.0)
*= 75.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...-friend-84747/

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 15

Fragments (2) - 1 points

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point
Summon a DC (Eddie)(LD) - 5 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points

Transformation (Shrinking)(LD) - 6 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 39 points
*Competition Total - 279.5 points*

EDIT: Whoops. Miscounted.

----------


## cooleymd

I put above 
96(day7total) + 10 = 106(day8) + 5 = 111(day9) + 5 = 116(day10) + 5 = 121(day11) + 2 = 123(day12) + 2 = 125(day13)
+ 3nld + 10 + 5 + 2 + 5 + 4 = 154 Total so far I think (I should be able to catch up this weekend  )

but a correction should have been

96(day7total) + 10 = 106(day8) + 5 = 111(day9) + 5 = 116(day10) + 5 = 121(day11) + 5 = 126(day12) + 2 = 128(day13) + 2 + 7 more days dreams remembered = 137(day14) 
 + 3nld + 10 + 5 + 2 + 5 + 4 = 166 Total so far  (thru day 15)

EDIT 2 (looked back and saw I still had it wrong and it was closer the first time so 
96(day7total) + 10 = 106(day8) + 5 = 111(day9) + 5 = 116(day10) + 5 = 121(day11)  This part was right
+2 = 123(day12) + 2 = 125(day13)
+4nld +7consecutive +10 +5 +2 +4 +5 = 162(day14)
+7nld +10 + = 184(day 15)
+5nld = 189(day 16)   

*So current total is 189 as of Sunday Afternoon (and I don't plan to sleep before 8PM so hopefully this is the correct total)*

Hoping to post synopsis of all these days soon  :smiley: 

*meanwhile the hat trick is back on becuase I managed a lucid not last night but while napping today (on day 16)* [assuming I can complete a thrid tonight or tommorow morning/afternoon]
it was a super lame lucid where I basically begain to questin reality, was about to reality test but thought no just jump off the bus so I did, but then things were unstable so I spent the rest of the lucid dream rubbing my hands with visuals going in and out, tho I was seeing and doing some things nothing that was worth any points so it will just be like
10 + 5 (and no wbtb because it happened on my first nap aftter having been awake for 4 hours) I think I had 7 other NLDs (need to coun't more carefully when  I transcribe the audio)


a new supposed* total of 189 *  guess I'll find out when I fully write up and post

meanwhile even tho I lost one Hypnogram here are others 
Day13Sleep1.jpg

Day15Sleep1.jpg

Day15Sleep2.jpg

also I have switched back to Vanilla (I did dream of M&M(s) at one point) sooner or later I'll go thru and not how the scents may have tied to the dreams
I plan to use Vanilla on all weekends as it seems to be the best so far at inducing cany dreams and rootbeer and such  :smiley: 


@KarlaB18  how come you never update your dream total from 19 LD?  I always try to update mine or I'll lose count  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

Well it's official I have failed the hat trick for a second time  :Sad: 

One more failure (only two Lucids in a row) and I'll achieve the hat trick of failed hat tricks award  :smiley: 

Meanwhile I have transcribed all dreams except for one from today, and all seven from yesterday, but I havn't found the time/energy (mostly from attempting to Dream  :smiley:  ) to make up and synposis or write up either lucid, tho I doubt I'll find any extra points in the NLDs

Sooner or later I hope to write up my best / worst NLD moments (as I always try to do for beginner Lucid dreamers as NLD can be great too)

Meanwhile finally a pretty good looking Hypnogram (had to update my score above one last time (hopefully) as i didn't count an NLD I hadn't transcribed yet, but I managed 5 of them 1:10, 2:25, 3:25, 4:50ish and 6:30 as in the chart below, tho only 4 REM were detected

Day16Sleep01.jpg Red Next to Yellow could make for a Lucid Fellow  :smiley:  (with well remembered dream) assuming as in the diagram above the red (of waking) is just to the right of the Yellow (REM)

the last three hypnograms put together (over two days) only had 4 direct hits of waking from strongly detected REM, this one has 4 out of 5  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 16

Batman Beyond dream. Curare returns, now with a baby in hand. She's protecting the child from assassins. Batman misinterprets the situation, and goes after her.

Fragments (1) - 0.5 points

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 17

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Reality Check (Hand Movement) - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Transformation (Megaman X)(LD) - 6 points

Subtotal - 32.5 points
*Competition Total - 312 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Well it looks like I havn't written anything more up yet, as I was out for a good bit,
also my S+ didn't ask me any presleep questions and then when I got up and hit stop tracking
it showed only one hour of sleep

I may have to uninstall and reinstall the ap again if it tries this sheet again

(at least my two new S+ will be here soon if it really is messed up)

Meanwhile I have managed to grab up two more Sony SRS XB-10 tho I havn't used them for quad sound 
in RemZone for white noise

I have just set up four of my six for 5.1 surround sound on this computer

I tried to do it half wired in stereo pair, but just like in wireless there was a lot of lag  :Sad: 

so I also grabbed up a couple of stereo splitters and wires (and connectors) and now have all four speakers wired so no lag  :smiley: 

gonna test them out, then check out my S+ and then get to dreaming

*Last night I recorded 4 more dreams* (but that means I have 4+7+1 to write up, and I messed up commenting before on how long it takes to transcribe, I meant to say it takes 5 minutes for each recorded minutes and 12 dreams is like about half an hour so it will take me near to 2.5 - 3 hours to transcribe them all)

----------


## KarlaB18

Cooleymd; sometimes I just don't remember to update the lucid dream count. It's officially tallied up on my word documents though, that's why I put (Lucid Dream #) next to the name of dream. I update my DV totals eventually (whenever I remember). Plus it doesn't hurt if I don't update things straight away; I have pretty good recall and good memory, I use my memory a lot, especially in accounting. I can also remember people's birthdays.

Results as of TUE 19 JUN - 2018 (Night 18)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Summon Dream Guide (1.0)
- Ask For Advice (1.0)

+ Previous Total (75.0)
*= 78.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...-pickle-84770/

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Day 17

Fragments (5) - 2.5 points

Flight (Non-LD) (x2)- 2 points

Subtotal - 4.5 points
*Competition Total - 316.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of WED 20 JUN - 2018 (Night 19)
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)

+ Previous Total (78.0)
*= 79.5*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...s-jokes-84782/

----------


## cooleymd

Looks like another 4 and 5 dreams the past 2 days
Too bad I lot the Day 17 to the S+ only recording the 1st Hour upon suppsed resync

Oh well at least now I have THREE S+ perhaps I will soon try to set up app to activate stuff on REM detection

Here are the most recent Hypnograms

Day18Sleep01.jpg

I had to stop and start a few times last night including going to bed early and also staying up in the middle of the night so this Hypnogram is a bit patched together  :smiley: 

Day19Sleep_1_2_3.jpg

also I was using Vibrance in Aera deviceVibrance.jpg

Tonight I which switch to SandalWoodSandalwood.jpg

----------


## cooleymd

My recall was pretty lame again tonight with like a few words recorded after each dream

but then as I was struggeling to recall a dream, I suddenly remembered the car.

Ah yes feeling cramped in your dream car, just press the sides and stretch it wider
having trouble driving after the driver(s) get out, just summon a steering wheel (almost mime style but not quite since it eventually appeared)
something blocking your view just tear it off the vehicle  :smiley: 

then I lost lucidity and then when I regained it on seeing the car again, at least I managed to jump test and fly before the car dissapeared
I hardly had any awarness of the contest but at least I'l get a fair few points.

Why when approaching a streachable car I didn't think to grab my phone and stretch it wider (DOH!)

just reviewed the rules no points for transforming an object or summoning one  :Sad:   :Sad:   (Tho I assume controling an object means the equivalent of telekenesis, but driving a car without a steering wheel whilest not having the presence of dream mind to mime it (since it did appear eventually) its neither telekenesis, nor object control, nor sucessful (or even intentional) mime control)

Oh well the usual for this one then   First Lucid, DILD, WBTB, RC(jump test), Fly
10+5+2 + 5 +4  & a few other dreams

Hypnogram lucid is the one surrounding 3AM
Day20Sleep01.jpg

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of FRI 22 JUN - 2018 (Night 21)
Refer to Dream No. 358 For for point calculations (Total = 7.5)

+ Previous Total (79.5)
*= 87.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ly-game-84794/

----------


## cooleymd

Ah well looks like I can't even score the hat trick of failed hat tricks only one Lucid in a row from the other day  :Sad: 

Today just like 4 dreams but one was very long and well recalled  :smiley: 

Hypnogram
Day21Sleep01.png

Time to switch back to Vanilla for AREA for the weekend
tho I must have admit I seem to have been having a lot of weekday Lucids

perhaps I'll manage 7 lucids in the contest and still pretty much strike out on all four weekends, but I'll hold out hope for these last two weekends  :smiley: 
In theory I can score many lucids on weekends during contests  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Not my finest moment...

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 19 - 21

Fragments (8) - 4 points

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 points

Subtotal - 5 points
*Competition Total - 321.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

I have just grabed the Bring It On six pack

Including World Wide #Cheersmack

so my new new personal goal will be:

NEW NEW Personal Goal, Smack 3+ Cheerleaders  (there must be some evidence that they are cheerleaders, like pompoms, megaphones, cheer outfits, or admission that they are, or they could just be acting like cheer leaders jumping kicking etc.)

pictured below a target rich environment for Cheek er em... CheerSmacking
CheersmackGoal.jpg

to bad I can't add a bonus for if They, or I, or both are flying  :smiley: 
FlyingBonus.jpg

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 23 JUN - 2018 (Night 22)
Refer to Dream No. 359 for point calculation (5.0)

+ Previous Total (87.0)
*= 92.0
*
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...e-wario-84803/

----------


## RelicWraith

Hmmm... I coulda sworn I had "creating a clone" as one of the (previously completed) personal goals. Ah, well. Still gives me a chance to try it lucid then...


Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 19 - 21

Fragments (2) - 1 points

Subtotal - 1 points
*Competition Total - 322.5 points
*

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Personal Goals (Old):*
-create a copy of myself

----------


## cooleymd

Well If it was a procrastination contest I'd be winning (nuless of course MadMonkey and Jdoggad are about to post a pile of writeups)

This recording instead of jotting down a few illegible words on paper before going back to sleep
results in much more recalled detail, but also much more work

I think to I need a button to turn off any white noise etc, and then a recorder that auto time stamps and just lets me record

when I wake I'm distracted by white noise if it is still on and then have to stop it
I have to ask google for the time
then record the dream, sometimes I clearly have the dream in my mind on step one (which ever applies) but then by this step I'm like what was the dream, and have to begin recalling again

in any case I have been having about 4 dreams per day

and my *current total* with 5 dreams today *should* either* be 241* or 242 points as I think I only had 4 and not 5 dreams on day 16
I have written up thru day 14 prettymuch and will try to at least get thru a few more days and post up accurate points times synopsis and spoilers

Meanwhile Hypnograms from this morning
Day22Sleep01.jpgDay22Sleep02.jpg

I lost at least a few dreams lately due to no recall including at least one this morning  :Sad:

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SUN 24 JUN - 2018 (Night 23)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Buy/Purchase Something (1.0)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)
- 3 Day Recall Chain (3.0)

+ Previous Total (92.0)
*= 98.5*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...versity-84813/

Plans have changed for me. I was originally going to start my Bachelor of Accounting in July but instead, I have decided to defer for six months. So that being said, if spellbee2 or other DV users aren't running big comps, I might keep rolling them over just to keep the forum active if anyone wants to work towards any goals or simply have an extra dreaming outlet for fun.

----------


## RelicWraith

Ah, its feels like it's been a long time since I had such an exciting non-LD...

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 23

Non-LD - 1 point
Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 point
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 23 points*
Competition Total - 345.5 points*

Oops. Forgot a point.

----------


## MadMonkey

Wow I got pretty far behind with updating this thread. Sorry! I have managed to keep up with my goal of having atleast 1 lucid dream per week. My recall has gotten better too but a lot of dreams this month have been very abstract and hard to condense into a narative. 

*Night 10*
Something to do with zombies and ant-man is involved? I'll mark it as a frag.
*night total: 0.5

Night 11*
No recal

*night 12*

*Spoiler* for _the dreams_: 



I had a frag very early in the night that my girlfriend and I are spending the night at her friends house after a party.
Later in the morning I am at a highschool. Clay from 13 reasons why is there and I talk with him. Sudenly, the earth begins to shake. This startles me into lucidity. I hear screams and fly up out of the school and a few blocks towards the noise. There is a giant tree monster with flame throwers for knees. wow brain very creative. i fly into it and slam it through buildings and into the ground, destroying it.



Recall your first lucid dream of the night (10.0)
Was induced via DILD (an additional 5.0)
Fly (4.0) 
*night total 19*

*night 13*
No recal

*night 14*

*Spoiler* for _the dream_: 



I am playing dwarf fortress. I keep thinking it must be close to time to wake up but somehow don't become lucid. I make it so 500 years go by in game history.



Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
*night total: 1*

*night 15*
No recal

*night 16*
Had a lucid that i summoned my dg again and she was showing me how to make potions but i woke up half way through.
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/mad...-lesson-84822/
Recall your first lucid dream of the night (10.0)
Was induced via DILD (an additional 5.0)
Summon a dream guide (10.0)
*Night Total: 25

night 17 - Night 20*
No Recall

*Night 21*


*Spoiler* for _The Dream_: 



There is a war going on as well as some sort of major storm. My girlfriend and I are at a school trying to help people take shelter. We are given a shift to watch an enterance door. The rain gets bad and I feel static in the air. I feel like lightning is about to strike so I tell my girlfriend to take cover. Sure enough as soon as we dive out of the way the ground near us is hit.

A bit after that I am flying around, but not lucid. I fly to a castle and climb around on the fortifications.



a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
Fly (1.0)
*Night Total 2*

*Night 22*


*Spoiler* for _The Dream_: 



I am running from something scary. I realize how unlikely that is and become lucid. I remember my mantra: STOP. I stop and dive into the ground. I should have made this one of my personal goals since it has been a goal for a couple days.I pull myself through the ether and into an unfamiliar house. It is dark but the light switches do nothing. I get sort of scared again and try to summon some magical sparks but it fails. I feel like I am suppose to be looking  for something in the house but I wake up before I can find it.

I DEILD back into a city. I fly around and follow a man who is running. I am actually not myself in this dream even though I am lucid. Apparently I am some European guy who lost his job. The other man and I become friends and we set out down the road to look for jobs. Along the way we are nearly hit by a family in a car. The family yells at us for being in the road but after some talking one of the people in the car joins us in our walk down the road. We walk around very abstract landscapes and modern architecture. Very strange. lol 

I also, later, had an uninteresting dream about star wars



Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
Recall your first lucid dream of the night (10.0)
Was induced via DILD (an additional 5.0)
Subsequent Lucid Dreams: all methods (5.0)
Fly (1.0)
Recall a non-lucid fragment (0.5)
*Night Total: 22.5*

*Night 23*

*Spoiler* for _The Dream_: 



I am a Japanese soldier in WW2. There is a lot of shelling of the city I am in and I just try and find somewhere safe. After the war I join the Japan Self-Defense Force and work on fighting criminal organizations.



Recall a full non-lucid dream (1.0)
*Night Total: 1*

*Competition Total: 120*

----------


## cooleymd

Looks like my teammate does wan't to fight for the procrastination award  :smiley: 

I too have only fully written up the first half and still havn't posted even all of that

guess I should post what I have  (soon I'll write up the spoilers for the two following days with lucids 3 and 4)  :smiley: 


Day Eight: Fri 6/8 - 6/9 Sat

+10 Non-Lucid Dreams 10
 10:40p Lawn / Dividing River/ Holding Area / Smokers & Police / Dangerous Traffic / Binders / Girl in White Powder
 12:10a Friends House / Windows and High Ceilings / Roofs / Asphalt and Fireman / Dancing Blue Faced Girls
  1:40a Hot Iron / Electric Submersion / Leaky Pipes / Worry of Forgotten Classes / Damaged Bird Seed / Remote Controlled Car / No Brakes / Dragging Kid
  3:10a Super Hero Kids / Looting Candy Car / Six Shooters / Henchmen / Bullet Holes / Enemy Super Villains / Invincible God Heart / The Weapon / Almost Punctured / Diversion / Piercing the Hart / Vanquished / Ninety Year Prophecy 
  3:40a Bus / Super Hero Again / Taxi Massacre / Feigning Death / Villain Forensic Dialogue / Not Fooled / Sarcophagus& Sword / Prophecy of the Destroyer / Stabbing Guy / Bare Feet / Elevator and Singing / Video Hologram / Late for the Lab / Minecraft Like Game / Animated Animals / Bus Stop 
5:45a Eating / Stranger / Seeking Spoons / Running to Store / The Girl Beside Me / No Appointment / Cheap Flatware / Follow the Landmarks / Journey across Store / Dangerous Road / Skateboard Insanity / Back at The Line / Pickpocket / Stop Thief / Battling the Dwarf / Asking for Help / Mini Eclipse  
 12:50p Gladiators / Many Enemies / Psychic Rope / Stun Laser / Armor / Battle at the Door / Claw Hamper / Ripping Armor / Tearing and Taunting / Traveling / Discord 
  2:15p Single Combat / Dog Trimming / Siblings / Struggle 
  2:45p Computer Game / Multi Platform Multi Player Solo Mode / Running from Machine to Machine / Transforming Animal / Monkey -> Bird / Animal-Person / Configuring Controller
  3:45p Modified Open Layout House / All Hue Lights Off / Rush to the Birds / Strange Car in Drive Thru Garage / Flashing the Lights / Poorly Placed Floor Lights / Too many Lights 

Day 8 Total: 10 Points
Contest Total: 106 Points


Day Nine: Sat 6/9 - 6/10 Sun

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams 5
 12:10a Real-Estate Start-up / Bus / Forgot Bag / Driver Won't Stop /Girl Blocking Me / Block Girl-Smashdown
  2:35a Car Ride / Emergency-Room Follow-up / Loud Sound / Military Police Attack / Admitting & Detaining / Dog & Food / Third Person Date Scene / University Girl Career Advice / Spying career / Rearrange Schedule 
  3:50a Techno-Heist / Double Dealing / Playing Both Sides / The Idiot and his Girl Friend / Pounding & Wailing Away / Machine Gun Fight / Slaughter at the Bridge / Double Cross / Pistol Stand-off / Bit-coins & Implants
  5:40a Visiting Property / Roping the Road / Blocking the Gate / Truck & Ladder / The Terrible Landmark / 80s-90s Party / Nasty Food / Crackers & Cheese 
  7:05a Delayed / Bathroom / Spectacular View of River / Boat Ride / Camera Bag / Hair Coloring / Royals / The Vertical Stairs / Security / Replacing my Double / Military Doctor Seized 

Day 9 Total: 5 Points
Contest Total: 111 Points


Day Ten: Sun 6/10 - 6/11 Mon

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams 5
  9:05p Working With Prototype / Need Previous Device / Flavored Packets Apple & Pear / Video Card * Industrial Processor / Software & Hardware / Assigning Blame
  1:10a Crazy Drinking Game / Forced to Fold / Woman Abandoning Child
  2:30a Creatures & Monsters / Doom of the Cumans / Masking Pain / Battle
  2:50a Another Battle with Creatures / Tall Trees / Monkey / Scissor Weapon / Giant Creatures / Caterpillar / Warning a Stupid Kid
  4:35a Computer / Space-Ship Loan / Teladi / Trading Chemicals / Following Motorcycle / Off Road

Day 10 Total: 5 Points
Contest Total: 116 Points


Day Eleven: Mon 6/11 - 6/12 Tue (2200-0400 dated June 12)

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams 5
 11:50p Naps & Observer / Notes and Controls / Digital Sorting
 12:50a Dream Logging / Recording Notes
  2:00a Long Line / Listing Great Physicists / Authors / Recordings / Food
  2:30a Argument / Suing Over Technology
  3:35a Dream Override / Dream Auditing / Lessening Force / Merging Branches

Day 11 Total: 5 Points
Contest Total: 121 Points


Day Twelve: Tue 6/12 - 6/13 Wed (2100-0500 dated June 13)

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams 2 
 12:40a Gathering Fallen Documents / Fiduciary Redistributions / Undesired Distributions / Collective Action / Manipulate Workweek 
  3:40a  TV News Article Lost Son / Party & Crazy Costumes / Tiny Person / Bathroom / Hoisting Body /

Day 12 Total: 2 Points
Contest Total: 123 Points


Day Thirteen: Wed 6/13 - 6/14 Thu (2150-0400 dated Jun 14)

 +2 Non-Lucid Dreams 2 
  1:00a Parade / Kids & M&M(s) / Diagonal Tree / Guard Dogs / Skeletal Building Structures
  3:50a Trip with Father / Gas Station / Computer Images of Models / Sibling / Talking About Graduate of Honor

Day 13 Total: 2 Points
Contest Total: 125 Points


Hopefully I'll write up some NLD Highlights   'Prophacy of the Destroyer'  deserves Best Villian Dialogue award the guy even spoke in a stupid evil villian voice, tho he did work out that I wasn't really dead, and tried to distract me from stabbing him to death  :smiley: 

Not sure I could do justice to 'Spectacular View of River'

Many other Tense Moments and Stupid Misses, as well as Dream Sign overloads gone un-noticed

'The Girl Beside Me' has to be one of the best moments and in the same dream the struggle with the pick-pocketing Dwarf was pretty awesome

----------


## MadMonkey

There we go. I got the previous entry finished. 

*Night 24*
Just had a fragment I got a job at Corridor Digital.
*Night Total: 0.5
Competetition Total: 120.5*

----------


## cooleymd

Fracka over 1hour of untranscribed audio logs (not counting the other hour plus when I was asleep but recording) 
Will take 5 hours to transcribe and who knows how many to write up, and the bad news Is I'm dead tired

of course the good news is I'm dead tired and will likely dream up a storm tonight

Looks like so far I've used Vanilla (every weekend), Moondance, GingerLily, [Cherry Blossom (only one night)], Lavender, Odyssey, Vibrance and SandalWood

So all that is left is Indigo White Tea and Cherry Blossom (for a few days)

Guess I'll go for Cherry Blossom 25/26th
then switch to Indigo 26/27th & 27/28th, then White Tea 28/29
and try to finish strong with Vanilla or Cherry blossom in the last few days 

Sadly one month isn't enough to test out all scents  :smiley: 

probably should do Vanilla every weekend, but one fragrance for all week day nights Mon(night) - Thurs(night)
and then compare what is in dreams  :smiley: 
It would take more than 2 months to do just the ones I have
but by october the Holliday fragerance should arrive  :smiley: 
also I wouldn't mind trying Poetry, Mosaic, Curiosity, and Zephyr, tho I'm not sure Citrus will be much different than White Tea 

I'll hope for a 30% off sale because those 5 + the 3 holiday scents would cost like $360+ at full price (with Citrus being the cheapest)

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 24

Non-LD - 1 point
Fragments (3) - 1.5 point

Transformation (Bird) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

Subtotal - 4.5 points
*Competition Total - 350 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of TUE 26 JUN - 2018 (Night 25)
- Check Dream No. 361 for point calculations (32.5)

+ Previous Total (98.5)
*= 131.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...lements-84826/

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 25*

No recall. :/

----------


## RelicWraith

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 25

Non-LD (2) - 2 points
Fragments (2) - 1 point

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point
Command DC (Mental Command) (Non-LD) - 1

Subtotal - 5 points
*Competition Total - 355 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Lame my S+ ResMeds won't let me log into app once logged out
Also won't let me register new account

I think I may have lost the last two days of Hypnogram by logging out of my Amazon7

now only my phone works with devices, at least it works will all three of them (I suppose that is something)

oh well my last two nights I had like 4 or 5 partial hypnograms because the device kept losing bluetooth so I would disconnect and reconnect to recover  :Sad: 
and all the Hypnograms looked like crap (tho one was pretty impressive with respect to Deep Sleep, I had a terrible sleep score but near perfect Deep Sleep Score)

At least the phone seems to be the device that actually uploads my graphs to the online account, assuming it dosen'g irreversibly log out or blow up, or quit working
It is low on memory and I was going to replace it, but if I can't log in from new (/other) devices how can I do this  :Sad: 

meanwhile I have spent all my time playing with the S+ devices and Amazons etc, and havn't written anything up.  

At least tonight I can track Sleep on the Phone, while Recording Audio on Amazon 7, maybe this way it won't break the bluetooth connection with the phone
(tho I swear it doesn't always stay connected either)

Great its the only device I don't have set to never sleep while charging (and I can't seem to find that option)

Oh well hope it works and uploads, until I can get some other pair of device working


Meanwhile I have switched to Indigo on the AERA
which has updated its app it now has a huge ON button when it is off
and a sectored off button when It is on (plus it seems to take for ever to load images)
OnButton.jpgOffButton.jpg
I see Indigo contains Alpha-Pinene and Beta-Pinene and Limonene, as well as many other woods and fruit scents
I better dream of MadMonkey in a Forest throwing Fruits at me!


Also I was able to open the spreadsheet (from Original Post on first page) after getting approval  :smiley: 
tho there isn't much in there

only a few days left Monkey and I better get dreaming or lose

(of course I'll need to spend a good bit of Saturday and probably all Sunday night and Monday and some of Tuesday to get all the dreams written up  :smiley:  )

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 26*

*Spoiler* for _The Dream_: 



I am Klaus Baudelaire. My sisters and I experienced our own version of A Series of Unfortunate Events. We went through several guardians: a mean person, a rich inventor with a mean wife, an MMA fighter. Some of them are similar to the books but not exactly the same.

Notably, when the rich inventor died my sister got his credit card. She bought me a customized cintiq graphics tablet with it which made me very emotional. We then set out and were homeless for a whild using his money.

With the non-specific famous MMA my sisters didn't really show up. He took me to an arcade and we played a game similar to zelda and had a lot of fun. The next time we went I noticed how everyone was looking at us because he was famous. He didn't let me play the game I liked from before which made me question the bond we had formed




Rememeber a non lucid dream (1.0)
*Night Total: 1
Competition Total 121.5*

----------


## RelicWraith

Just fragments this time.

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 25

Dream Fragments:Vague memories of a scanner that measured abstract (or, at least, difficult to quantify) concepts, such as emotions or physical health.At a Middle Eastern country. I unwittingly got in trouble with authorities, and hid out in a wasteland. Later, I'm at a border checkpoint. Before I could be processed by a guard, I fly up and over the crowd. Everyone (civilians included) instantly became hostile, and tried capturing me. This even included my brother, who happened to be in the crowd.

Fragments (2) - 1 point

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

Subtotal - 3 points
*Competition Total - 358 points*

----------


## cooleymd

@FireFlyMan
that 2nd fragment seems like a dream to me

I woke at such poorly timed points last night I was lucky to recall like 2 sceens from each of my dreams
(I even woke to the alarm, and google home was malfunctioning, had to report it, but it fixed it self while I was at work)

just look at those nice yellow bands, and the awakenings right between them  :Sad:  Its like having 3 bullseyes right next to each other and cleanly shooting dead center between them

Hypnogram
Day26Sleep01.jpg
Probably NREM dreams


Assuming my 241 total from the end of day 22 is correct 
I just checked my audio journals and find
Day 23 +10 Dreams
Day 24 + 4 Dreams
Day 25 + 5 Dreams
Day 26 + 3 Dreams

So total thru last night most likely *263*

Only 4 nights left  :Sad:  hope I can manage some Lucids with multiple personal Goals
I'll aim for the rest of my Goals that have do this and that to 3+ and 5+ DCs  :smiley:  plus maybe some Flash Light and Light Saber Action (Tho I have never actually managed to draw a light saber even when desperately trying  :smiley: 


@MadMonkey looks like neither of us is going to catch FireFlyMan and since we don't have anyone in the Beginner League we need to close over 100 points plus the 150 point bonus they will likely have over us
League Bonus
1st: (100.0)     
2nd: (50.0)
Two first place to them 200 vs one 2nd place to us 

so we better get dreaming  :smiley: 

woops I just realized that they actually are guarenteed 150 points in  Beginner League  he he  :smiley: 
so we need to make up 300 points  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

Barely aware tonight I have decided to just give up and go to work early 

just look at that nice wide REM
Day27Sleep01.jpg

to bad I not only wasn't aware while in dreams, but also when I woke just lay there unaware of the fact I had been dreaming

luckily I managed to recall after the last awakening a dream from 1:30, after that never really fell back asleep the last green is just false sleep (lying still)

so 1 Dream 
total *264*

----------


## Seabatt

6 NLDs = 6 points (Which would be impressive if my lazy self didn't go on hiatus for 20+ days...)

Night total = 6 points

Comp total = 8.5 points

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 27*
Had a dream about dwarf fortress where I was tryijg to figure out if the game would crash if there were two exact copies of the same character.
Remember a full non lucid (1.0)
*Competition Total: 122.5*

Edit: Had another dream about dwarf fortress during my nap. Lol Dwarf Fortress gets into my dreams a lot when I play it. I think it's because of the Tetris effect.
*Competition Total: 123.5*

----------


## RelicWraith

@coolymd
Nah, there was much more details to it that I can't remember anymore. This includes scenes of my hiding out, specifics on the gate guard, and better 'reasons' why he and everyone else chased me. 

In any case, I'm a little concerned at my lack of LDs this past week. Wonder what I need to do to change that...

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 27

Fragments - 0.5 point
Non-LD - 1 point

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

Subtotal - 2.5 points
*Competition Total - 360.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

@FireFlyMan
Well I think I know what has resulted in my crap Hypnograms (including the two that were lost and last night)

I have not been stopping off to grab up 2L diet soda.

When I drink the 2L soda (non-cafinated) then I wake after dreams, I have conditioned myself to wake anyway, but come on completely between the REM (or at least detected REMs).

Currently I am drinking down a nice 2L diet A&W rootbeer

I have dreamed about several rootbeers during the competition including an awesome rootbeer slush that just poored out in pseudo frozen state onto my dream hand  :smiley:   :smiley: 

but is it due to the rootbeer, or is it due to 'Vanilla' from AERA device.

==========================

Meanwhile I think I might order a second AERA using the 20% off 4th of July Sale.  (so a mere $160 + tax for the WiFi version) and 32 to 40 dollars per 25ml capsule of scent)
PossibleNewAERA_Order.jpg
Eventually the idea would be to have the scent shift back and forth during any S+ REM detection

This way I wouldn't under go olfactory adaptation and stop smelling the (constant) scent

I would have it start out with like Vanilla setting 1
then add Cherry Blossom setting 1, then Vanilla -> 2, then Cherry -> 2
then to ->3 then ->4 then back off the cherry then increase the Cherry as drop the vanilla, as well as have a fan if possible blowing the scents away from me 

Hopefully this would cause me to dream of being bitched slapped by a bananna split or something

Tonight however I guess it is time for White Tea (I swear last time I tried it (before competition) I dreamed of being trapped in a shopping mall for like half an hour, it reminds me of like Fabreeze, maybe I'll be trapped in a laundry mat tonight or something)
WhiteTeaNewAppVer.jpg
===========================

Meanwhile I have figured out what the deal was with my S+ not letting me register new account or log into existing one
TripleSPlus.jpghere is a picture of my phone seeing all three paired (as well as 3 of my now 7 Sony SRS XB-10(s)
First I had to create 2 new email accounts (one for each additional S+)

I had logged out and couldn't re-log in to my S+ app and so had uninstalled them from all of my Amazon devices

After reinstalling I couldn't set up an account, until I decided to try using a mobile hot spot from my cell phone.  This worked

after this I was able to connect an amazon to one of the other S+ and iniate a fake sleep scan (absent for 10 minutes --> score = ZERO)

So I did the same thing for another Amazon device and the remaingin S+ 
then more fake scans on each device

I had noticed before that some of my sleeps wern't being uploaded to ResMed corp

Now I see that it was always the sleeps on a cell phone paired to the S+, and never a Tablet.

When I check the new ResMed accounts I don't see any sleeps (fake sleeps) recorded.  

So it seems that you can use a Tablet to pair and track sleep (but not to initially set up the account, nor to send the Hypnograms to the Cloud)

Oh well screen shots are good enough for now


Other possibilites are that my Amazons are only connecting to my 5Ghz bands, or maybe they are only connecting to my Secondary Router / Tertiary Router / Quartenary Router, which are all wired LAN to LAN in bus topology to my Primary Router which actually has the internet connection  (but this would also be true of my phone) (however my crap phone is blind to 5Mhz and can only see the 2.4Mhz bands

my routers bradcast on channels 1,6,11 , 36,40,44,48 , and 149,157,161,165

all my routers are capable of DFS and could also broadcast on 52,56,60,64 as well as 100,104,108,112,116,120,124,128,132,136,140,144

or wider combinations of double or quadriple wide channels

but even my amazons are blind to all of these channels  :Sad: 

my google homes can all see them but how would I know "Hey Google Beach what channel are you on?"  "Why don't you just look at my blinking lights and guess!"  "F-U Google Beach"


============
oh well with 3 working scanners I should at least be able to reliably count on one to work, you can only use one in a room at a time, since they bounce frequencies off of you and would interfere with each other 

Still I'll likely grab at least a fourth one then grab Venryx's code and start to set up for EILD  :smiley:   unlike his EILD_DIELD WILD method I'll try sensory overload in EILD_DILD mode  :smiley:   Lights/Sounds/Scents and hopefully if I can find a programable (variable intensity) bracelet Vibration

Link to Venryx attempts to use his Electronicaly Induced Lucid Dream, with a Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream, Wake Initiated Lucid Dream technique he calls Forced Brief Awakening using sound and an S+




> The basic idea: having an electronic device lightly wake you up every few minutes whenever you're in REM sleep.
> 
> This has been done before, but most of the time it's had to rely on timers (which are imprecise/unreliable) or headbands (which are uncomfortable to wear every night), as well as tending to be less flexible to customization. This new technique relies on actual detection of REM sleep using the S+ sleep tracker, which is a relatively cheap ($25-$50) external sleep monitor that sits next to your bed, using something akin to sonar to track your breathing and infer your sleep state. You might expect it wouldn't work that well, but I've been using it for over a month, and, at least for rem-sleep, it appears to do a great job. (one point supporting this is the fact that it's almost always been correct on whether I awoke from rem-sleep or not -- as verified by direct dream awakenings, drowsiness levels, and memory)
> 
> You can find screenshots of my results so far from the S+ device here: http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...ique-beta.html
> 
> I haven't uploaded the latest version of the app to the Play Store yet, so it's not yet available for others to try, but I'll do so once I've worked out the details more and finished developing the UI. So for now, this thread is meant to collect my results from the technique, as well as any improvements I notice along the way, to be collected together later in a second thread for general usage.
> 
> Thus, my evaluation begins! (see the thread above to compare my success with this technique, as I try it, to that of its predecessor)

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of FRI 29 JUN - 2018 (Night 28)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Help Someone In Need (1.0)
- Have A Dream Guide Appear Automatically (0.5)
- Non-Lucid Fragment (0.5)

+ Previous Points
*= 134.0* 

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ongrels-84846/

NOTE: If you're interested in the July competition, click on the link below. So far, absolutely no one has signed up. If there's still no interest within the next 24 hours, I will be cancelling the commencement of the July competition.

https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...t-signups.html

----------


## MadMonkey

> NOTE: If you're interested in the July competition, click on the link below. So far, absolutely no one has signed up. If there's still no interest within the next 24 hours, I will be cancelling the commencement of the July competition.
> 
> https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-cha...t-signups.html



I want to focus on shifting my sleep scheduel earlier next month so I won't be signing up. I did enjoy the competition though and would do it again some other time.

*night 28*
No recall.

----------


## RelicWraith

@KarlaB18
Oh, yeah. Slipped my mind these past few days. I'll gladly register for July's contest. Would be kinda awkward if its only 1v1, so I'll try asking around thechat to see if there's any other takers.

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 27

Squeaky wheel, I suppose. Heh heh.

Fragment (2) - 1 points

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Cause a Disaster (Tornado) (LD) - 10 points

Subtotal - 32 points
*Competition Total - 392.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Well looks like 5 dreams for last night

the tiny awakening near midnight might have just been rolling in bed I don't remember it but I recorded dreams for all the other times
Day28Sleep01.jpg

I went ahead and placed my order so in a week or so I'll have the ability to emit two scents at once from AERA device(s)  :smiley: 
as well as 3 new scents 

I was hoping to buy 2 new Vanilla and 1 new Cherry Blossom but then I was hoping for a better deal.

I will try to dream up a storm this weekend to finish strong

Mostly it has been non-lucids lately and lame recall, but I always do well on weekends, I haven't even included all non-lucid points, like I saw Phong in at least half a dozen dreams, but why claim an extra point for him, since no attack was made  :smiley: 

Hopefully I will write up most dreams only 2 official days left,
but If I don't manage to get them done on Sunday hopefully I can have till the end of the 4th of July since it is a holliday I should be able to write up infinite stuff  :smiley: 

Meanwhile it looks like only one more Ozzie day for KarlaB19, but here in Central Valley the whole weekend lies ahead as it is only now just after 8PM on the next to last day

Score Total should currently be +5 for 5 nld, and +7 for 7 days in a row recalled  :smiley: 
giving me 264 + 12 for *276 points*  :smiley: 

one of the better non-lucid food moments so far was eating some vanillia tootsy-roll like candies (Wasn't even using Vanilla)  (oh and as far as I know I wasn't trapped in any shopping malls)
I think in order to finish strong I will switch back to Vanilla for the rest of the contest.

Tho I have to admit that Cherry Blossom is really the only other Scent I really like, severl of the others are OK, luckily I was able to buy 6X 5ml samples of 6 scents for only $78, and they where apparently out of one and sent me 25ml instead  :smiley:  a $49 value
It isn't too bad of a secent but I would probalby rank both of the other scents in its 3 scent set as a bit better  :smiley: 

in an ideal world they would have samples of each scent for like $12.50 or something 

but hopefully in a near ideal future they will also have some new scents, If I got to choose them, I would go with
Butterscotch, Mint(s), Chocolate (the of course Vanilla is better  :smiley:  ), Carmel, Praline Pecan, Banana, Strawberry, Bubblegum, something like the fragrance Candy, and Flower Bomb, as well as other sickeningly sweet Flavors and Scents  :smiley: 

I wish there were only two categories of Scents 
1) Gorumand
2) Trampy

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 30 JUN - 2018 (Night 29)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Buy/Purchase Something (1.0)

+ Previous Total (134.0)
*= 136.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...-guides-84855/

----------


## cooleymd

I managed to become lucid at just after 9 today, I was in a world of like underground water canals and pipes, and figured this was a crap place to score points.  So I decided even tho it wasn't worth any points to try to phase thru the pipe ceiling into another dreamscape.  I pressed up with my head and found the barrier gummy but enveloping (I was in the partial between of this barrier and was thus blind with the nothingness pressing in around me), so I pressed out with my hands, but a vague plastic like barrier seemed to separate  me from elsewhere, I felt with my fingertips for a new open area and finally  one finger broke thru, I moved my other hand to this place and with my hands began to tear a hole into this world.  I see a green goo splotched roof above me as I pull myself into the world, then I see strange people with Blue faces they looked middle eastern with beards but cartoonish, One of them says referring to me "He has come thru from computer world" hardly where I had come from but it was if they were used to people tearing their way into their world.  I looked the other way and saw red faced people on the other side, but as I looked back and forth suddenly  the red people became almost normal humans, tho they were all to small.  

I was Lucid and aware of the contest and aware of only 2 days left (today and tomorrow) and focused on scoring personal goals, I chose the 3+ type personal goals and decided to just kiss 5+ random DC, I found myself judging my partners a bit too much and rejected many, as the dream went on I was quickly growing unstable, I'm not sure if I made it thru only 3 or 4 of them but definitely  didn't get to five before waking.

Additionally the people were growing smaller and seemed to be wrapped in plastic like living dolls (almost in boxes on shelves, or steps of a bleecher) and many were distorted.

Sadly there were still plenty of them around to have achieved at least 3 of the old goals  :Sad: 

Day29Sleep01.jpgDay29Sleep02.jpgDay29Sleep03.jpg
sadly the last huge bit of Yellow before I gave up today is not among the recalled dreams, I lay in bed thinking hey If I'm awake I must have dreamed but couldn't think of a thing
also lost first few brief awakenings early this morning but seem to have recalled 9 total dreams including the lucid  :smiley: 

I had some other (recalled) non-lucid dreams +8 non lucid dreams
but this Lucid will only be worth 10 + 5 + 2
Day 29 points there fore +25

Total Should be *301 Points*

----------


## RelicWraith

[Insert Bronx Cheer here]

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 28

Fragments: Something about a heist?Driving around, looking for a Chinese place. My younger brother complains about people not knowing about certain plaza in the middle of town. He claims to have gone to a tabletop gaming place there to buy fireworks.Taking a ride down the highway with an uncle and my brothers. Said uncle drives right into an inlet. Somehow, we safely make it across and out the next ramp.

Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

Subtotal - 1.5 points
*Competition Total - 394 points
*

----------


## cooleymd

My S+(s) were messing with me

The first one was working fine I was using it as a temperature monitor as I cooled the house down then just before midnite it stoped working and wouldn't pair
after a long time I switched to a different S+ and device, and used that but when I woke for the most recent time at 8AM the graph looked correct for the first several dream times but seemed to have missed others, then I noticed it also only seemed to show unitl 7am after sync.  So it looks as if It compressed the last times from somewhere in the middle by an hour

In any case my actual dream times were near 2:15, 3:15, 4:25, 5:30, 6:40 and 8:00
Day30Sleep01.jpg
the Hypnograph seems to show the frist three, and they do looke quite nice
just look at those broad Deep sleeps surrounded by narrow Light sleeps capped with nice REM detection and then the awakenings
it also seems to jow the 5:30 dream but not the awakening, it shows two more dreams but no awakening at 6:40, and then of course it ends at 7, even to I wake at 8 (when it supposedly re-synced)

I will head back to sleep soon but It will get more and more difficult to fall asleep 

I will probably give up at like 4pm  :smiley: 
of course even if I somehow manage to catch and pass FireFlyMan, all those built in bonus points for beginner level will spell doom for poor Wile-E


IfOnlyIWereLucid.jpg"If only I was Lucid!"

----------


## cooleymd

Was pretty hard getting back to sleep initially but mangaged a few more times after that  :smiley: 

Day30Sleep02.pngDay30Sleep03.png

So Day 30 (last Day)  10nld for + 10 points

*Competition Total should be 311 points* 

Hopefully I can get most/all of it written up by the end of the 4th of july  :smiley: 
(If it prooves to be too much I'll at least post the times of dreams from the audios for non-lucids)
(and spoilers for lucids)

ThatsAllFolks.jpg

----------


## RelicWraith

@Cooley
Good show! That streak of yours (and my underperforming for quite a few days) really had me worried.

@MadMonkey
A shame you can't make the next run. Hopefully, this shift is just what you'll need to take your game to the next level, heh.

@judoggad
Just keep on DJing. With diligence and time, you'll get results.

@KarlaB18
Thanks for hosting these competitions. Really helps to keep one's motivation.

Jumping June Dreaming Competition 2018 - Days 29

Surprisingly, the final score is a slight improvement compared to last month's. Didn't really like such these last few days. Guess that's just a perspective thing...
Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

First LD - 10 point
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points
Subsequent LD - 5 points

Subtotal - 23.5 points
*Competition Total - 417.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SUN 1 JUL - 2018 (Night 30 - FINAL)
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)

+ Previous Total (136.0)
*= 137.0*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...p-plane-84865/

More participants for the July comp. welcome

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 29*

*Spoiler* for _The Dreams_: 



I had a dream early in the night about building my new laptop. I must have been really excited that it arrives tomorrow!

Later in the morning. I had another dream that I am being chased by the police for a murder I didn't commit.



Remember a full non-lucid dream(1.0)
Remember a full non-lucid dream(1.0)
*Night Total: 2*

*Night 30*

*Spoiler* for _The Dream_: 



For some reason, I have homework I have to do for work and if I don't do it on time I won't get my bonuses. I appologize for forgeting about it and say I will do it right away.

Afterward the dream transitions and I am with my sister. We are in an action movie.

Then we are watching a very avant-garde opera.



Remember a full non-lucid dream(1.0)
*Night Total: 1*

*Final Competition Total: 125.5*

Yay I did okay! I feel I could have churned out a lot more points if I focused on different goals when lucid but thats okay. I'm just happy I got more lucids than I expected over the month!

----------

